# Lost - Season 2 (SPOILERS)



## electroplated (Sep 22, 2005)

Have just tried downloading the first episode of the 2nd series, but it's not the real file... It was meant to air last night in the US and I'd have imagined by now it would be on all the torrent sites but seems quite hard to find just now - anyone else seen it yet? I've got a few more versions downloading as we speak... might all be duds though


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 22, 2005)

Does it have the same characters in it? Or is it a completely new story?


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 22, 2005)

It has at least two 'new' characters, but ive not seen it yet either. They'll have to introduce new air-plane survivors as main characters every so often, to replace ones like boone who they bump off. I loved the 'clique' rant at the end of series 1 

electroplated- which is the dud file? know the name/size?


----------



## Moggy (Sep 22, 2005)

Well i just started 3 versions of it downloading and they're going pretty quickly. When you say a dud, what did it actually turn out to be? Likewise, what was the name/size of the dud?? It is based around the same characters by the way, although there are several new characters introduced, i think that the speculation is that it will also bring in other survivors from the crash that were in the tail end of the plane that fell on the other side of the island. I don't think i can bear having to wait and watch it week by week, it was so nice to watch the whole first series in a 2 (or was it 3) day straight binge 

EDIT: The story for the first few episodes of the second series have already been leaked and i couldn't resist looking   Sounds like things are going to be getting even more interesting from the get-go.


----------



## mk12 (Sep 22, 2005)

Where do you download this type of stuff from?


----------



## electroplated (Sep 22, 2005)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> electroplated- which is the dud file? know the name/size?



it was called: 'Lost.S02E01.HDTV.XviD-LOL' and it was 351 Mb I think (its on my home pc so cant look right now) - it was a complete episode of, from what i can gather, another us tv program called lost?!?

Let's hope I can find the real thing soon - the suspense is killing me!

Moggy - will you drop me a PM if you find a proper copy - I'll do likewise?  

mattkidd12 - check out this thread


----------



## Jibby! (Sep 22, 2005)

Excellent episode...

...and we actually get answers instead of more and more questions.  As well as a clearer idea what the island is all about, the next ep should be even more revealing.

Good cliffhanger too.


Its all about whats down the hole, the flashbacks are Jack centred.  

Its difficult to guess where they're going to go with it now, how they're going to fill another 24 episodes.  I expected them to really drag out this hole enigma, but its all there first episode.



It was available online from 45 minutes after it finished US time


----------



## liberty (Sep 22, 2005)

not managed to download it yet


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Sep 22, 2005)

Still you got more questions, more questions, more questions.... a bit of an answer and some really awful '60s, overly chipper music.


----------



## electroplated (Sep 22, 2005)

Jibby! said:
			
		

> Excellent episode...
> 
> ....
> 
> It was available online from 45 minutes after it finished US time



anychance you could let me know where you got it from / what the filename was?


----------



## Jibby! (Sep 22, 2005)

electroplated said:
			
		

> anychance you could let me know where you got it from / what the filename was?



lost.201.hdtv-lol  (398.0mb)

or..

Lost.S02E01.HR.HDTV.AC3.5.1.XviD-NBS lost.s02e01.hr.hdtv.xvid.nbs (808.8 mb)



season one recap:

destination.lost.hdtv (396.2 MB)


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 22, 2005)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> Where do you download this type of stuff from?



I use www.demonoid.org - its a large, busy bittorrent site, the community is fairly good, so you can usually get support & feedback. See if somethings work the effort. In this case its let me down - looks like im d/ling electroplated's fake.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Sep 22, 2005)

Excellent! Had forgotten this had aired, will download tonight! Shame we can't connect out dvd player to the miniscule telly we have at the moment as watching it on my pc isn't as satisifying...maybe I just need to get a better chair...


----------



## Jibby! (Sep 22, 2005)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> Still you got more questions, more questions, more questions.... a bit of an answer and some really awful '60s, overly chipper music.



its true, i must have got carried away with getting an actual answer!

the music is ace!  lets hope there's more of it, spoiler: that fella woulda gone crazy crazy having to listen to that over and over for the last few years.

once we find out who he is and what he's up to next episode, then there won't be much left for us to find out.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Sep 22, 2005)

Jibby! said:
			
		

> once we find out who he is and what he's up to next episode, then there won't be much left for us to find out.



Oh, ye of little faith.  They're going to jerk us around all season.


----------



## Moggy (Sep 22, 2005)

Jibby! said:
			
		

> lost.201.hdtv-lol  (398.0mb)



Oh good, i've got that one going, although it only appears to be 349mb   Probably nice and clipped of adverts or something. Only 12 hours to wait, woo!


----------



## Moggy (Sep 22, 2005)

Jibby! said:
			
		

> once we find out who he is and what he's up to next episode, then there won't be much left for us to find out.  [/COLOR]



Well from having read future episode synopsises (synopsi?) that have been leaked it looks like there really is going to be a lot more to find out about, so there'll be plenty of material to drag out


----------



## Jibby! (Sep 22, 2005)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Well from having read future episode synopsises (synopsi?) that have been leaked it looks like there really is going to be a lot more to find out about, so there'll be plenty of material to drag out




good good!  i'm trying to resist the urge to look at them.. i doubt it'll hold out much longer though.

i hope its not a jurrassic park scenario, where the scottish guy is some abramovich-esque squillionaire and the island is his lil plaything. that'd be rubbish.

he does seem very well kept for an underground hermit.  i for one would be a reet soapdodger if i lived on a deserted bloody island, he's got nice new bowls and cutlery, and a friggin washing machine ffs.

why was he in the stadium with jack?  

but i suppose more importantly, how has he managed to round up these people and crash their plane on the island? hmm?


----------



## Jibby! (Sep 22, 2005)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Oh good, i've got that one going, although it only appears to be 349mb   Probably nice and clipped of adverts or something. Only 12 hours to wait, woo!



sounds like you might be downloading that dodge version that electro dl'ed.

12 hours via bt?  you on dialup i take it.


----------



## silentNate (Sep 22, 2005)

_>cough<_


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 22, 2005)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Oh good, i've got that one going, although it only appears to be 349mb   Probably nice and clipped of adverts or something. Only 12 hours to wait, woo!



I had a look at a 349mb one with the filename electroplated mentioned (its frozen at 77%, but playable) - its definitely lost


----------



## Moggy (Sep 22, 2005)

Jibby! said:
			
		

> sounds like you might be downloading that dodge version that electro dl'ed.
> 
> 12 hours via bt?  you on dialup i take it.



Nah, broadband, but my speed's vary drastically, it's only got half an hour left now.

EDIT: Well wasn't that fucking ace  Have to wait again till next week though, i'm not sure i can handle the wait


----------



## jodal (Sep 23, 2005)

The new season did indeed start with a bang but am I the only one getting a bit tired of Jack? All he does is whine and moan!


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Sep 23, 2005)

He ain't that bad.


----------



## jodal (Sep 23, 2005)

DarthSydodyas said:
			
		

> He ain't that bad.


 Yes he is.


----------



## Moggy (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah but he still has a good story (both past and present) so he's not THAT bad (unlike some others).


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 23, 2005)

maybe I was too tired, but was slightly disappointed by it..


----------



## jodal (Sep 23, 2005)

I think the hiatus may have affected my love of lost. I still enjoy it but I'm just not as involved in the characters and the storyline as I was when the last season finished. Oh well.


----------



## alef (Sep 23, 2005)

Jack is fairly dull.

My source was another site (just change the url start to http):
h**p://www.bitmetv.org/browse.php?cat=76

Thought it was an excellent start to the new series, lots of new developments rather than simply teasing. The revelation at the end made me think "It's the devil, and the devil is Scottish!"


----------



## mauvais (Sep 24, 2005)

Can this post be renamed to include something about spoilers please?

Anyway I thought it was fantastic, and really got me back into the series. What time and days is it shown in the US then?


----------



## pinkychukkles (Sep 28, 2005)

Just watched the Season Two premiere, wicked. A cry of anguish issued forth from my lips at the ending which seems to be a common occurance...
Ep.2 airs in the US tonight - BitTorrents at the ready tomorrow morning!!!!


----------



## Jibby! (Sep 28, 2005)

woo! its almost been a week!

place your bets on who desmond is then! (people who have read spoilers aren't allowed to play!)

from the snippets i have read, this ep will be all about the raft survivors, so maybe we wont find out more about the base   

hope thats not the case, as far as des goes, i really don't have any clear idea about who he is, maybe a super rich adventure seeker, or maybe he's working for some secret government agency.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 29, 2005)

*S02E02 Spoiler Follows - highlight text for post*




Did anyone see the insignia on the shark?


----------



## pinkychukkles (Sep 29, 2005)

If someone sucessfully downloads a good version of ep.2 can they post a link to the torrent up here? cheers!


----------



## mauvais (Sep 29, 2005)

Well if you were to use TorrentSpy, and searched for 'lost s02e02', I couldn't condone _anything _you were to do with regard to the entry titled 'Lost S02E02' at 348.67mb.


----------



## Jibby! (Sep 29, 2005)

lost.202.hdtv-lol (394.2 MB)

Lost.S02E02.HR.HDTV.AC3.5.1.XviD-CTU ctu-l202 (804.6 MB)

those should work.


----------



## Jibby! (Sep 29, 2005)

lots of spoilers!  (torrent searchers should start your own thread)




			
				Jibby! said:
			
		

> place your bets on who desmond is then! (people who have read spoilers aren't allowed to play!)



i guess the game is valid for another week then!

i really don't think they should be able to use the same cliffhanger two weeks in a row!  thats just taking the piss.

they did give us quite a bit of info about him and the island though i suppose.  

whats the insignia?  (no mauvais i didn't see anything on the shark, it was only in shot for a split second, why would there be anyway?)

again the next episode looks like it'll be a cracker!  the others are fuckin zombies!  finally all will be revealed about the underground base, and we meet the other crash survivors!  woo.


----------



## Jibby! (Sep 29, 2005)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> Oh, ye of little faith.  They're going to jerk us around all season.



lol! how right you are!


----------



## Poi E (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## mauvais (Sep 29, 2005)

Jibby! said:
			
		

> whats the insignia?  (no mauvais i didn't see anything on the shark, it was only in shot for a split second, why would there be anyway?)


----------



## silentNate (Sep 29, 2005)

....


----------



## Jibby! (Sep 29, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> _>cough<_






			
				silentNate said:
			
		

> ....


  

The insignia says dharma on it.  Although the one on the shark, and the one in the bunker are different.

Post from the lost board at tv.com (400+ comments about each episode!   )



> "Dharma" means "protection". By practising Buddha's teachings we protect ourself from suffering and problems. All the problems we experience during daily life originate in ignorance, and the method for eliminating ignorance is to practise Dharma.
> 
> Practising Dharma is the supreme method for improving the quality of our human life...


----------



## silentNate (Sep 30, 2005)

The insignia is all over the base...
My theory is the next episode will have the backstory of Jack meeting Desmond following their 'little run' together. They obviously have some history...
Very disappointed that the episode I downloaded had loads of spoilers from the next episode, that spoils it more than looking at this thread


----------



## electroplated (Sep 30, 2005)

*Lost Island found???*

also from tv.com, this is pretty cool:



> Go to Mapquest.
> 
> Click on the "Maps" icon.
> 
> ...



direct link if you're lazy like me (zoom out 1 bar)




> The coordinates give a location near the Micronesian islands out in the Pacific Ocean, northeast of Australia... which is supposedly the vicinity of where the plane crashed, I believe.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Sep 30, 2005)

Episode 2 of Series 2: interesting.


----------



## jms (Oct 1, 2005)

mm.. kind of annoying though.. just got back to where we were at the end of the first episode

actually seeing some of the others for once was nice though..


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 1, 2005)

electroplated said:
			
		

> also from tv.com, this is pretty cool:





God it's _Geek Central_ is Lost...


----------



## Here we go (Oct 2, 2005)

Is that song they keep playing available for download anywhere, I quite like it


----------



## Here we go (Oct 2, 2005)

found it. I was googling the wrong lyrics


----------



## silentNate (Oct 2, 2005)

Here we go said:
			
		

> Is that song they keep playing available for download anywhere, I quite like it


 Mamas and the Papas 'Make your own kind of music'...
I got their whole album- utter dross 

Still wondering why the Dharma Corp abandoned the island? 
What scientific studies where they doing? Quuantum Physics?


----------



## electroplated (Oct 5, 2005)

so who's waiting to see episode 3 later then?.... I've had to restrain myself from telling people still watching season 1 on terrestrial what's down the hatch several times since last weeks.....


----------



## pinkychukkles (Oct 6, 2005)

Was it on US telly last night? (wed) If so, will d/l tonight but I'm out...


----------



## electroplated (Oct 6, 2005)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> Was it on US telly last night? (wed) If so, will d/l tonight but I'm out...



Yes, but not on all networks as it clashed with some baseball game or other - am downloading now....got about 3 hours to go.....


----------



## mauvais (Oct 6, 2005)

What filename please? I'm not sure if mine has sync issues - there was some chat about it.


----------



## electroplated (Oct 6, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> What filename please? I'm not sure if mine has sync issues - there was some chat about it.



well, i've just finished downloading:

Lost.S02E04.HDTV.XviD-TCM

[that's not a typo - it's called ep4] - and the first few minutes of it look good to me.

EDIT: damn - after the first ad break the sounds sync goes on this version actually.  

EDIT AGAIN - sorted it - wow! that was the best episode of the series yet!


----------



## silentNate (Oct 7, 2005)

Yeah, episode 4 is actually episode three as electroplated gathered- I now have a copy insync 
Anyone also watching Invasion which is on abc directly after Lost?


----------



## mauvais (Oct 7, 2005)

Yeah I lost sync later too on the E03 Repack, but it didn't really matter.

I didn't think it was that strong an episode on its own, but it certainly made it all a bit more interesting.


----------



## jms (Oct 7, 2005)

torrent spy is pretty damn reliable, but you need BitLord aswell

ep.3 was a bit mental

electromagnetism?

what the crap is going on?


----------



## silentNate (Oct 7, 2005)

Fantastic- my predictions about the Dharma Project pretty much spot on 

Shame about the synch problems but I was too eager to watch in than wait and fuss about fixing audio 

Still haven't explained Lockes loss of mobility yet though


----------



## pinkychukkles (Oct 7, 2005)

Haven't d/l it yet, can someone point me in the direction of a torrent that _doesn't_ have sync issues...or is that something I'll have to learn to do myself?


----------



## silentNate (Oct 7, 2005)

Try *Lost 2x03 (HDTV-REAL PROPER-TCM)[VTV]* on Spytorrent- apparently no synch problems but don't take my word as haven't got it


----------



## silentNate (Oct 7, 2005)

*Huge FUCKING spoiler- scroll if uninterested...*

Hmmm...




			
				Source: Kristin on E!Online said:
			
		

> First and foremost, we're going into the hatch right out of the gate, first thing in the premiere. Then, equally exciting, if not more exciting, we'll start to see what happens with our brave souls who went out on the raft and how they are going to get back to the island, which takes not one or two episodes but, in fact, eight. It is true [that Katey Sagal will appear on the show], 100 percent. [It's for] at least one episode, but hopefully more. We'll see. She plays an iconic character in the mythology of one of the other character's stories. [We will see flashback scenes for] at least one of [the survivors from the back of the plane]. We're only sort of stating on the record, for sure, that Michelle Rodriguez was in the back of the plane, but we haven't gone on record saying we're meeting any other survivors, if there were any other survivors from the back of the plane. But I think the show is sort of built around the idea of meeting somebody, making sort of a snap judgment about them and then gradually exploring their lives before the crash to get a better sense of who they are and what drives them, and I think every character we meet on the show will eventually get a flashback... unless they blow up first, in which case, we never get around to it. [Hurley getting a love interest is] definitely something we've thought a lot about and nothing that we wanna force. There are a couple women characters we're introducing on the island over the course of the season who we do not know who they're going to end up with. You immediately find out what's in [the hatch] in the first episode, but then that creates a lot of questions, a significant amount of which are answered a couple episodes later. We're doing 23 [episodes] this year. [Rose is] back for season two. You're gonna be seeing a lot of her. There is going to be a flashback story that fully explains the significance of all [Jack's] tattoos and puts it into the framework of what was happening in his life when he got them. You'll probably be seeing it in season two, but if not, very early in season three. Right now the plan is to do it this year. We're doing a Sun flashback story [soon this season]. I think we probably will [see Boone this season]. [23] is an important number in terms of the scheme of the show.


----------



## jms (Oct 7, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Still haven't explained Lockes loss of mobility yet though



gotta be something to do with the electromagnetism


http://www.thehansofoundation.org/

(oddness)


----------



## silentNate (Oct 8, 2005)

Can't get it to work that website


----------



## silentNate (Oct 8, 2005)

http://www.cafepress.com/mostlymuppet.32736984
They waste no time


----------



## pinkychukkles (Oct 10, 2005)

Watched ep.3 at the weekend, there was a slight sync issue only in the last 15min but it wasn't unwatchable. Well, what a crazy episode! That Dharma Project 'Orientation' film was mad wasn't it? Would _you_ have pushed the button? I dunno, I'm more in line with Jack's way of thinking that it could all be an psychology experiment from the 70s gone wrong, getting to see how long people could survive down in the bunker without going mad...
*BUT* the electromagnetism, if real, _could_ explain why more than one plane crash has happened...dunno...<dons tinfoil hat>


----------



## silentNate (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm wondering how Desmond is going to cope on the island having been down there for so long- and how long before the other islanders invade station 3 and steal the food 
Wonder where the other stations are?


----------



## pinkychukkles (Oct 13, 2005)

Just d/l and watched ep.4 from torrentspy (torrent) 
The actual file is called tcm-lost.real.204.[VTV].avi and it was fine. Not as mad as last weeks, a bit of a 'filler' episode in fact...more comment when more have watched it.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 14, 2005)

Aye a bit of a filler - but also raised lots more questions, such as what happened to the others and what Sayid said about the concrete.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Oct 14, 2005)

So, do you reckon that the other lot (from the back of the plane) who also seem to be in the underground complex, are just in a different part? That seems to be the implication...although they don't seem to have fared so good as there were, what, around 20 of them but there seemed to have been less than 10 when Sawyer, Mike & Jet entered their hideout and a comment from one of them implied that they had lost a few people.

What was Sayid's comment about the concrete? Didn't he just say that it encased the whole of whatever they were trying to discover? i.e. the cause of the electro magnetic attraction to the key around Jack's neck*

*what's that the key to? the armoury? yet Locke was kitting himself out with a huge machine gun


----------



## mauvais (Oct 14, 2005)

They started off with 23 and now there's what, six or something? Any connection to the numbers here?

Sayid said the last time they'd done this was Chernobyl. This'd fit in nicely with the 'sickness' but for the existence of that Scottish bloke, and perhaps the fact that it seems like more of a madness (Season 1, where the French woman said she'd had to kill her team)

The gun issue was overlooked but I'm sure it will return; I'd have said that was one of the most important things.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Oct 14, 2005)

hmmm yeah, and there were, what? 42 members in the original lot that crashed on the beach?

OK let's have a re-cap, 'cos how big is this island? Could it support everyone? There's just less than 40 left out of Group#1 (including Mike+ son, Sawyer & Jun [not Jet, durr!]), 6 left from Group#2, there was at least 4 'Others' on the boat that kidnapped the kid plus we've now got the Crazy Frenchwoman and quite possibly a Crazy Scottish bloke (Desmond) loose somewhere on the island as well...must be getting crowded!    

re: the gun issue, hmmm just waiting for it all to go Lord Of The Flies and for people to start 'aquiring' guns and then declaring themselves god or Colonel Kurtz before runnning around shooting at everybody. 

re: sickness, true _could_ be radiation sickness but also just could be people getting paranoid or something and yeah, if so Desmond would be ill surely as well. Did they imply that he has been down there for around 3 years? S'pose I could watch the episode where they show the wall with all the marks on it and count 'em


----------



## marshall (Oct 14, 2005)

Does anyone else think they may not actually be on an island at all? 

Apologies if I've just stated the obvious.


----------



## pk (Oct 14, 2005)

DP


----------



## pk (Oct 14, 2005)

SPOILER - SKIP IF YOU HAVEN'T SEEN SERIES 2 EPS 3 YET!!

Definitely something to do with the electromagnetism, and paranormal activity arising from the "unusual" rock formations on the island.

Looking for eps 4, (not 3, where it ends as Sawyer and the raft crew just got their gun nicked from the hole) but obviously I don't approve of bit-torrent piracy so don't PM me a torrent link.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Oct 14, 2005)

see my post above PK...


----------



## pk (Oct 14, 2005)

Nice one dude - this has to be the quickest torrent yet - my ETA says 1 hour and 4 minutes!!! 58 seeds and 22 peers!

 

(anyone know if eps5 is up yet?)


----------



## pinkychukkles (Oct 14, 2005)

Ep.5 hasn't even been screened in the US yet! It's on every Wed night there, so if you leave it until Thu night to start d/l a torrent it's usually fast enough by then. When I was d/l this file, for the entire torrent there was about 3,000 seeds and 18,000 leechers!


----------



## silentNate (Oct 15, 2005)

Very sentiment is episode four 
Hurley is definately my favourite though


----------



## pk (Oct 15, 2005)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> Ep.5 hasn't even been screened in the US yet! It's on every Wed night there, so if you leave it until Thu night to start d/l a torrent it's usually fast enough by then. When I was d/l this file, for the entire torrent there was about 3,000 seeds and 18,000 leechers!



I love the interweb.


----------



## pk (Oct 20, 2005)

Rubs hands together in anticipation of tonight's d/l...


----------



## pinkychukkles (Oct 20, 2005)

was downloading a torrent as I left this morning from torrentspy, should be finished by the time I get back tonight   Enjoy this episode because from what I gathered from the comments on the torrent, the bloody World Series is shifting Lost off into limbo for 3 weeks


----------



## pk (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh yes, the World Series - that only features American teams....

 

That's a shame though.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 21, 2005)

Does anyone have a decent torrent yet?
I've got one, but it's stuck at 13% (or at least I'm continually getting a 'problem connecting' message).


----------



## electroplated (Oct 21, 2005)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a decent torrent yet?
> I've got one, but it's stuck at 13% (or at least I'm continually getting a 'problem connecting' message).



try this on torrentspy:

Lost.S02E05.HDTV.XviD-CRiMSON.avi


----------



## silentNate (Oct 21, 2005)

electroplated said:
			
		

> try this on torrentspy:
> 
> Lost.S02E05.HDTV.XviD-CRiMSON.avi


 In synch as well when I checked 
Not seen it yet but there must a suggestion of cannabilism or disease in the fact that there are fewer survivors on that side of the island


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 21, 2005)

electroplated said:
			
		

> try this on torrentspy:
> 
> Lost.S02E05.HDTV.XviD-CRiMSON.avi




That's the one I've got. 
Funnily enough, straight after I posted, it started off again, got up to almost 50kb/s and then the small boy decide it would be a good idea to pull the broadband cable out of the laptop.....





....now it won't connect again.....


----------



## pinkychukkles (Oct 21, 2005)

Well after reading the answers that the producer (?) gave on the Guardian website yesterday I'm 
- encouraged that he sees the limp way that _Twin Peaks_ ended as a cautionary tale
- discouraged that it seems that this could run for about 7 _or more_  seasons, which seems too long IMO

That torrent is the one I watched, had a few moments in the first 20min where it would judder/stop but was fine after that.


----------



## Moggy (Oct 21, 2005)

Yeah, watched it last night   

No more for 3 weeks though   

Though the preview of the next episode looks mighty tasty


----------



## silentNate (Oct 21, 2005)

Three weeks  
What sporting travesty is causing this may I ask?


----------



## pk (Oct 21, 2005)

This'll make you giggle... Lost characters in South Park design...

http://www.livejournal.com/community/0nly_icons/66303.html


----------



## silentNate (Oct 21, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> This'll make you giggle... Lost characters in South Park design...
> 
> http://www.livejournal.com/community/0nly_icons/66303.html


 Like the ones of Charlie..


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 21, 2005)

*Interesting post*

4 minutes left....


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 21, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Oh yes, the World Series - that only features American teams....



Ah, but the World Series is truely international.  It's American and Canadian owned teams with Japanese, Mexican and Central and South American players.


----------



## alef (Oct 22, 2005)

Thought ep5 was a dud, very little plot development, Sun's back story just isn't interesting. However, the first episode of this 2nd series was perhaps the best to date, loved how it opened ambiguously with the Scottish bloke, almost feeling like another show -- the Dharma project film is absolutely hilarious! Then there was the Hurley episode when he had the wonderfully trippy dream where he could speak Korean -- but now this, a whole episode just looking for a ring. Disappointing.


----------



## alef (Oct 22, 2005)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> ...
> - encouraged that he sees the limp way that _Twin Peaks_ ended as a cautionary tale...


Any attempt to compare Lost to Twin Peaks is wishful thinking at best. Although I have got myself hooked to Lost, it's not a patch on TP. Maybe only John Locke is worthy of making the amazing character list of Lynch's creepy town, the rest of Lost could pretty much appear in any American drama series.

As for the ending of Twin Peaks, while it did go through rough patches in later episodes, the final two-parter was brilliant!


----------



## silentNate (Oct 24, 2005)

alef said:
			
		

> Thought ep5 was a dud, very little plot development, Sun's back story just isn't interesting. However, the first episode of this 2nd series was perhaps the best to date, loved how it opened ambiguously with the Scottish bloke, almost feeling like another show -- the Dharma project film is absolutely hilarious! Then there was the Hurley episode when he had the wonderfully trippy dream where he could speak Korean -- but now this, a whole episode just looking for a ring. Disappointing.


 Indeed, agree with post about Twin Peaks though I always felt it was the film that truely let it down 
Seems to be gearing up for episode six with knowledge that someone will die...
I'm thinking Sun but then it would be nice if it was Shannon as her character has little to offer


----------



## jms (Oct 24, 2005)

I was thinking. You never actually _see_ the plain _crash_ do you?

perhaps it was brought down


----------



## pk (Oct 24, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Indeed, agree with post about Twin Peaks though I always felt it was the film that truely let it down
> Seems to be gearing up for episode six with knowledge that someone will die...
> I'm thinking Sun but then it would be nice if it was Shannon as her character has little to offer



Shannon has a great pair of legs, really, amazing legs, so I'd prefer she stayed.


----------



## Sorry. (Oct 24, 2005)

3 weeks, the bastards. 

(Saeed's a much better character than the rather OTT John Locke btw)


----------



## Moggy (Oct 24, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> I'm thinking Sun but then it would be nice if it was Shannon as her character has little to offer



I don't reckon it'll be Shannon since i'm still guessing that Boone is going to somehow make a reappearance from beyond the grave later in the series. I'd be surprised if they didn't try that.


----------



## silentNate (Oct 24, 2005)

jms said:
			
		

> I was thinking. You never actually _see_ the plain _crash_ do you?
> 
> perhaps it was brought down


 Shhhh....
Revealed this season or next _allegedly_


----------



## jms (Oct 24, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Shhhh....
> Revealed this season or next _allegedly_



Oh really?

Ah well, didnt know that


----------



## Moggy (Nov 10, 2005)

Just a reminder that the next episode was on last night...


----------



## silentNate (Nov 10, 2005)

Episode six of season two is now available for download 
Happy days are here again


----------



## oneflewover (Nov 10, 2005)

Available on newsgroups. 

@silentNate -are you psychic?


----------



## silentNate (Nov 10, 2005)

Nah, thats Moggy...
Three week wait to find out who is going to 'literally' bite the bullet


----------



## Moggy (Nov 10, 2005)

Arg my download has slowed to a crawl!!


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Nov 11, 2005)

Juicy episode.


----------



## Moggy (Nov 11, 2005)

It's still stuck at 30%


----------



## silentNate (Nov 11, 2005)

Fuck... Sorry 

Just as pk predicted, but a great episode nonetheless


----------



## pinkychukkles (Nov 11, 2005)

Not bad - Mr.Echo is  good ending, I didn't see it coming but then I must confess, I was bidding on loads of stuff on eBay on the other screen whilst this was playing  

I s'pose if you're one of the actors that gets killed off early you might be a little pissed off, but Boone keeps re-appearing in the flashbacks (ker-ching!). I must admit that for a short while I thought Sawyer was going to kick the bucket, noooooooo! But sense prevailed from the scriptwriters pov


----------



## silentNate (Nov 11, 2005)

tbh irl Sawyer would be dead by now 
I'm gathering that it would take over two days to walk the length and breadth of the island and that 'the others' are using secret tunnels


----------



## Sorry. (Nov 11, 2005)

that were a good'un. Saeed looks well pissed, and he's got a gun...

(dear god, I hope that fucking gi.jane dies soon, thus avoiding having her sleep with Sawyer and creating the absolute king of cliches)


----------



## silentNate (Nov 12, 2005)

I want....

-more Echo, he is ace!!!! 
-to see what happened to the Dharma dude after he left 
-to know how Claire lost the baby fat so quickly 
-Sawyer dead (contraversial moi? )


----------



## Sorry. (Nov 13, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> -Sawyer dead (contraversial moi? )



Fuck off. Sawyer's the second best character


----------



## Moggy (Nov 13, 2005)

Yes, that was good   

I'm still waiting for the re-appearance of whatever 'that' thing is in the jungle


----------



## silentNate (Nov 13, 2005)

Sorry. said:
			
		

> Fuck off. Sawyer's the second best character


 If he makes it to the other side of the island then I refuse to suspend my disbelief


----------



## Psychonaut (Nov 13, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> tbh irl Sawyer would be dead by now



irl only one of them would have survived the initial plane crash & they would most likely have lost, rather than gained the use of their legs. Soon after theyd just die anyway.


----------



## alef (Nov 13, 2005)

Lost hardly has any realism, and frankly, I want even less! Let's have more ghosts, more whispering, more numbers. Let's have the Scottish bloke return and reveal himself to be the devil. Let's have Charlie tripping his nuts off surrounded by the little Virgin Marys. 

Perhaps the survivors can split into three groups and battle it out: following either dull but logical Jack, nutty but accurate Locke or wreckless but forceful new chick...

Meanwhile let's waste less time on dreary flashbacks adding nothing to the central story, no more trekking through the jungle for the sake of it, and please oh please no more musical montage sequences!


----------



## silentNate (Nov 13, 2005)

Oh dear Dog- musical montage sequences should be banned from anything on TV except Family Guy 
Agree with alef- I want a bit more supernatural stuff this season- being followed around the jungle by 'the others' is getting a bit tiresome


----------



## Moggy (Nov 13, 2005)

Oh yes - more supernatural craziness! 


When was there a musical montage sequence?


----------



## Psychonaut (Nov 14, 2005)

Since ive been d/ling US version of Rome, its been hard to raise enthusiasm for lost. high time the jungle monster put in an appearance, or at the very least the polar bears could raid the camp.


----------



## ChrisC (Nov 14, 2005)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> Where do you download this type of stuff from?



PM Me if you want some sites with torrents on it. Also if you want to know a good client try BitLord.


----------



## silentNate (Nov 14, 2005)

Why BitLord and not bittorrent?


----------



## Psychonaut (Nov 15, 2005)

bitlord is a client, bittorrent is the protocol.

azureus is a better client imho, although sometimes it fucks up so ill use bitlord for a few days.


----------



## silentNate (Nov 15, 2005)

Ahhhh... Azureus for me 

Seems like an age between episodes... sometimes I wish I hadn't sat through so many episodes at one sitting to leave me in this position


----------



## Moggy (Nov 15, 2005)

On a side-note, has anyone else been watching any other good shows from the US at the minute??

Have been quite entertained by 'Surface' which is a 7 episode thing about the discovery of a new giant sea-based creature/monster (is better than it sounds), am only half way through that though so no one spoil it   

Anything else good worth checking out?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm enjoying a show called Prisonbreak.  It's about this guy whose brother is on deathrow.  He gets himself sent to prison in order to break him out.   But, first he tatoos the prison's schematics on his body so he knows the layout....


----------



## silentNate (Nov 16, 2005)

Started watching Invasion but it stank....
Aside from that I remain addicted to Gilmore Girls (avoid- you post on Urban and the rules are that you will hate it) whilst slowly getting through Rome 
On Weeds last episode, very good 
Any recommendation gratefully recieved


----------



## silentNate (Nov 19, 2005)

Ahhhh.... Episaode seven, in which the group towards the back of the plane relive the last forty-two days..
4 8 15 16 23 ....
Fantastic episode though the ending I expected


----------



## Psychonaut (Nov 19, 2005)

Rome has been the unmissable thing of the year imo. The ending of series 1 (yes, there will be more  ) pisses all over every classic-era film ive seen recently.  

 This weeks Lost was a fine return to form.


----------



## alef (Nov 19, 2005)

Agree, that was a much more interesting episode. Ana-Lucia and Mr Eko are fine additions to the character list. Also liked the lack of a pre-flight flashback, those have been getting quite dull -- the back stories for the likes of Hurley, Sun and Jin now feel exhausted, while Locke and Kate's stories are clearly being overly strung out to fill in the gaps. 

Ever time I see the "quarantine" and "Dharma" signs my eyes light up, dying to learn more. Where do people reckon the Others come from? Descendents of the survivors of the slave trading ship seems most likely. Quite creepy line from this latest episode about the children being safe and "better off". Reckon any of the story is inspired by the horrible true history of the Pitcairn Islands?


----------



## silentNate (Nov 19, 2005)

We will get more backstories though- the case of Locke losing use of his legs and Jack's marriage are still to be revealed 
It is not in the producers interests to speed the story up after all


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 19, 2005)

To be honest I was _really_ surprised that they got all of that out of the way in one episode... You'd have thought they'd have strung it out for at least 2.


----------



## Psychonaut (Nov 19, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> We will get more backstories though- the case of Locke losing use of his legs and Jack's marriage are still to be revealed
> It is not in the producers interests to speed the story up after all



didnt Locke have a car accident towards the end of the episode with his birth-father?


----------



## silentNate (Nov 19, 2005)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> To be honest I was _really_ surprised that they got all of that out of the way in one episode... You'd have thought they'd have strung it out for at least 2.


 Not really suprised- I kinda guessed that it would have the same ending as the previous episode...
Just heightening the anticipation really


----------



## silentNate (Nov 19, 2005)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> didnt Locke have a car accident towards the end of the episode with his birth-father?


 You talking about the end of the episode when he's stalking him? 
Nah, I'm sure there is further backstory to go 
As for the other people on the island from Dharma/Others...


----------



## silentNate (Nov 20, 2005)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> I'm enjoying a show called Prisonbreak.  It's about this guy whose brother is on deathrow.  He gets himself sent to prison in order to break him out.   But, first he tatoos the prison's schematics on his body so he knows the layout....


 Saw the first episode...
The premise is shite, characters are pure stereotype, unbelievable coincedence involving the Taj Mahal...

Fucking loved it...

On the topic of Lost however, so there are three bases- Swan, Spear and ...


----------



## Moggy (Nov 20, 2005)

Well that was good   

Was refreshing compared to a few of the recent episodes. Just got the first 11 episodes of Prison Break, so will be having a bit of a binge later on i think, sounds quite good.


----------



## Matt S (Nov 21, 2005)

>>Aside from that I remain addicted to Gilmore Girls (avoid- you post on Urban and the rules are that you will hate it) >>

Ah but how wrong you are!   

Matt


----------



## silentNate (Nov 21, 2005)

Matt S said:
			
		

> >>Aside from that I remain addicted to Gilmore Girls (avoid- you post on Urban and the rules are that you will hate it) >>
> 
> Ah but how wrong you are!
> 
> Matt


 On to season six and....


Luke has a secret daughter  

Threshold is shite, Prison Break continues to entertain


----------



## Moggy (Nov 21, 2005)

Well i can safely say that Prison Break is very, very entertaining!


----------



## silentNate (Nov 22, 2005)

I don't know if anyone saw the  report in the Metro but apparently Offcom have complained about the length of adverts in Lost on Channel Four and the amount of editing out of the story to make a 65 minute programme fit into its schedule  
THank fuck I'm seeing it as it was shown in the States, nothing I thought I'd ever say 

Prison Break- seen two episodes now and loving it


----------



## Moggy (Nov 22, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> I don't know if anyone saw the  report in the Metro but apparently Offcom have complained about the length of adverts in Lost on Channel Four and the amount of editing out of the story to make a 65 minute programme fit into its schedule
> THank fuck I'm seeing it as it was shown in the States, nothing I thought I'd ever say
> 
> Prison Break- seen two episodes now and loving it



Really? They've been editing stuff out?? How is it a 65 minute program though, each episode is something like 43 mins isn't it, which allows for almost 20 mins of adverts as is. Ah well, that'll teach people not to download their tv shows 

Prison Break is defo worth sticking with, gets even better and better, just eagerly awaiting the 12th episode to finish downloading now


----------



## silentNate (Nov 23, 2005)

Apparently you get less than 43 minutes 
I'd need a terrestrial TV viewer of Lost to confirm cuts 
Pulled the article out of the Metro and lost it, which is a bit of a bugger


----------



## jms (Nov 23, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Apparently you get less than 43 minutes
> I'd need a terrestrial TV viewer of Lost to confirm cuts
> Pulled the article out of the Metro and lost it, which is a bit of a bugger



Exactly. You get _42_ minutes.


----------



## silentNate (Nov 24, 2005)

It appears that episode eight is available over t'interweb thingy 
Collision- we now know the outcome to Shannon being shot?


----------



## silentNate (Nov 26, 2005)

....
"A number of symbols and mythical elements are important for a general understanding of the work. First, the symbol of the Grail combines elements of legends from Persia and Asia Minor with those from Celtic mythology. The Grail, the cup which Jesus Christ used at the Last Supper, was made from the stone which fell from Lucifer's crown as he plunged to earth. Lucifer (the Light-bringer) brought the mental principle to evolving humanity. The stone from Lucifer's crown can therefore be regarded as ego-consciousness or "I am I": without the awakening mind principle humanity would not be able to acquire knowledge, and the first step along this path is "I am I." That this stone was fashioned into a cup or bowl which was used to catch the blood of Christ elevates its meaning because it then stands for the divine self, atma-buddhi. As Wagner remarked, it becomes "Grail consciousness" -- purified, redeemed "I am." The Grail is entrusted to Titurel. He gathers a brotherhood of knights around him, called the knights of the Grail, who devote themselves to the service of this Grail consciousness through noble deeds. 

A second important symbol is the spear, derived from the spear of Longinus who, it is said, thrust it into Christ's side during the crucifixion, shedding the Savior's blood. It stands for higher mind, that part of us which must decide whether the mind will aspire to spirit or succumb to material desire. 

A third central symbol is the swan, denoting the north. Wagner uses the swan as a symbol of those beings who, though still devoid of individual consciousness, are located in the divine realms, but have their whole development before them; this symbol is identical with that of the angel. In the last scene a dove appears, symbol according to Wagner of "divine spirit, which floats down idealistically onto the human soul." It is the Holy Ghost or Spirit -- atma-buddhi. Hate religion."

Apparently... Took me a bit of time but hey, the thread title does state 'spoilers' 

Episode eight... Brilliant, if a bit romantic... felt a bit ill but knew that Jack would melt in her arms


----------



## jms (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice to see bernard get back.


----------



## silentNate (Nov 29, 2005)

jms said:
			
		

> Exactly. You get _42_ minutes.


 No, I saw in paper yesterday... You get only 36 minutes. Which is appalling  

On a lighter note the next episode concentrates on Kate whilst Channel 5 has confirmed it will be showing Prison Break next year


----------



## misskitten (Nov 29, 2005)

jodal said:
			
		

> Yes he is.



I still think he's great - no matter how cheesy things get or how much he whinges. I would be lost on an island with him anytime


----------



## Moggy (Nov 29, 2005)

But how can there POSSIBLY be only 36 minutes? That's a whole 6 minutes or so that's been cut, surely there are ramifications to the storyline? There must be loooaaads missing, i presume the UK dvds are completely uncut then/ Wouldn't buy them anyway but hey...

And woooo! about Prison Break, fair enough us lot will have seen it by then but at least people who have no idea what i'm talking about will go "Oh yeeeaaaah, this is what the eejit was talking about"  

EDIT: By the way, any of you seen a torrent for last night's Prison Break (episode 13)??


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 29, 2005)

I doubt very much that Ch4 are cutting anything from the show.  Each episode including the "previously on Lost" and titles are approx 42 minutes.  If you take out the "previously" bits, it probably falls to just under 40 minutes.

I've watched episodes straight from the States, on DVD and on Channel 4, and haven't noticed _anything_ missing from the Ch 4 episodes.


----------



## jodal (Nov 29, 2005)

misskitten said:
			
		

> I still think he's great - no matter how cheesy things get or how much he whinges. I would be lost on an island with him anytime


 If I was stuck on an Island with boring Jacky boy I think I might have to kill him if he started any of that whining. 

JACK: "Hey Jodal, don't eat all those coconuts we need them for the soup and I can make vital medicine out of them for when you get in an accident and nearly die."

JODAL: "Hey Jack, suck on my shutgun" KaPLOW!!!


----------



## silentNate (Nov 29, 2005)

Moggy said:
			
		

> But how can there POSSIBLY be only 36 minutes? That's a whole 6 minutes or so that's been cut, surely there are ramifications to the storyline? There must be loooaaads missing, i presume the UK dvds are completely uncut then/ Wouldn't buy them anyway but hey...
> 
> And woooo! about Prison Break, fair enough us lot will have seen it by then but at least people who have no idea what i'm talking about will go "Oh yeeeaaaah, this is what the eejit was talking about"
> 
> EDIT: By the way, any of you seen a torrent for last night's Prison Break (episode 13)??


 Episode thirteen is up on tvtorrents...
Check yesterdays Media Gruaniad re:Lost being only 36 minutes on terrestrial TV...

Have you seen Surface yet? Very silly Seamonster thing but very well done


----------



## jms (Nov 29, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> No, I saw in paper yesterday... You get only 36 minutes. Which is appalling
> 
> On a lighter note the next episode concentrates on Kate whilst Channel 5 has confirmed it will be showing Prison Break next year



eh? surely that cant be right?


----------



## silentNate (Nov 29, 2005)

http://media.guardian.co.uk/site/story/0,14173,1647935,00.html
"Short-changed fans of the mysterious Channel 4 show Lost have been given the answer to at least one nagging question as Ofcom revealed that each 65-minute episode contained just 36 minutes of new footage owing to the onslaught of advertisements. The media regulator yesterday confirmed what many television viewers have suspected when it admonished Channel 4 for placing advertising breaks too close together during the hit programme."
Don't diss me for calling it as it is, or for actually keeping up with media press


----------



## Moggy (Nov 29, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Episode thirteen is up on tvtorrents...
> Check yesterdays Media Gruaniad re:Lost being only 36 minutes on terrestrial TV...
> 
> Have you seen Surface yet? Very silly Seamonster thing but very well done



Yeah it appeared on most sites not long after i posted that, got it going now.

And yes i have been watching Surface, got the 10th (and i think last) episode downloading now since it was on last night; i recommended to anyone who hadn't seen it back thataway  <-------


----------



## jms (Nov 29, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> http://media.guardian.co.uk/site/story/0,14173,1647935,00.html
> "Short-changed fans of the mysterious Channel 4 show Lost have been given the answer to at least one nagging question as Ofcom revealed that each 65-minute episode contained just 36 minutes of new footage owing to the onslaught of advertisements. The media regulator yesterday confirmed what many television viewers have suspected when it admonished Channel 4 for placing advertising breaks too close together during the hit programme."
> Don't diss me for calling it as it is, or for actually keeping up with media press



sorry   , what you said just confused me cos the bittorrent episodes are always 42 mins, no adverts, no credits


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 29, 2005)

Methinks the journo has the numbers wrong.  After all, who de experts eh?  She or we?


----------



## silentNate (Dec 1, 2005)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> Methinks the journo has the numbers wrong.  After all, who de experts eh?  She or we?


 Methinks the journo wouldn't have noticed if eagle-eyed viewers hadn't complained in their droves 
I believe they have shown the Numbers/Hurley episode on C4 now 
Episode nine has been shown in the US and though I have a copy I'm gonna save it for tonight


----------



## dogmatique (Dec 1, 2005)

They've been complaining in their droves that there are too many adverts, not that Channel 4 has been cropping the programme.


----------



## silentNate (Dec 2, 2005)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> They've been complaining in their droves that there are too many adverts, not that Channel 4 has been cropping the programme.


 Try reading the article from The Gruaniad linked to above 

Excellent episode of Lost- nice to find a missing part of the Dharma instruction film 

Would be nice to have Hurley show his face occasionallly however


----------



## jms (Dec 2, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Try reading the article from The Gruaniad linked to above
> 
> Excellent episode of Lost- nice to find a missing part of the Dharma instruction film
> 
> Would be nice to have Hurley show his face occasionallly however



Ending was a bit predictable


----------



## silentNate (Dec 2, 2005)

Possibly but I like a bit of mystery and these hooks are there to keep you watching 
You following any other US shows at the moment jms?


----------



## silentNate (Dec 2, 2005)

Can I also that I'm bemused at Jack wasting good liquer like that


----------



## Moggy (Dec 2, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Can I also that I'm bemused at Jack wasting good liquer like that



Getting Michelle Rodriguez drunk on a deserted island is a waste of good liqueur?    

(Was a good episode   )


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 3, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Can I also that I'm bemused at Jack wasting good liquer like that



you cant blame him really, freckles has just been taken & hes already made some headway with psycho-cop + shes feeling needy and vulnerable atm. Michael's probably had a huge head start to make progress with the new blond girl, so now is the optimum moment to strike.

Hes actually a pretty slick predatory bastard, underneath that 'new-man' facade.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 3, 2005)

I liked that one.


----------



## Moggy (Dec 3, 2005)

Where's the scary jungle destroying thing then?   

I want it baaaaack!!


----------



## silentNate (Dec 3, 2005)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Where's the scary jungle destroying thing then?
> 
> I want it baaaaack!!


 One of the annoying things about Lost... That and the disappearing Dharma personnel 
I see we have horses now, or are these just visions caused by the electomagnetic field as with Sawyers 'she came to kill me' line last episode


----------



## pk (Dec 8, 2005)

Next episode doesn't air in the US until the 11th January!


----------



## silentNate (Dec 8, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Next episode doesn't air in the US until the 11th January!


 No Gilmore Girls either  

Have you thought about getting hold of Prison Break- it really is that good and will tide you over nicely


----------



## Moggy (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes but there aren't any new episodes of Prison Break (or Surface) now till next year either!!

And the new series of 24 and The Shield all don't start till next year EITHER!!


----------



## silentNate (Dec 8, 2005)

I've not watched all of Surface or Prison Break...

_Feels smug_


----------



## jms (Dec 8, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Possibly but I like a bit of mystery and these hooks are there to keep you watching
> You following any other US shows at the moment jms?



No. Unless you count A Prarie Home Companion.


----------



## silentNate (Dec 9, 2005)

The meaning of Aaron 
Origin: Biblical  
Meaning: A teacher; lofty; mountain of strength  

Origin: Hebrew  
Meaning: Lofty; exalted; high mountain. Biblically, Aaron was Moses' older brother (and keeper by God's command). He was first high priest of the Israelites, remembered for the miraculous blossoming of his staff or rod 

_>sniggers at reference of spear<_


----------



## Crispy (Dec 11, 2005)

Me and sparrow whatched 10 episode of this BACK TO FUCKING BACK on saturday night. Completely addicitive, without actually being very deep. They have me on the edge of my seat, wanting to know more, but it's all fluff. I like it


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Dec 16, 2005)

A few spoilers here but overall quite a few scenes that people will not have seen.


----------



## donkey (Dec 17, 2005)

Hassan I Sabha said:
			
		

> A few spoilers here but overall quite a few scenes that people will not have seen.




 

  I like it !!!


----------



## silentNate (Dec 17, 2005)

Not quite what I expected... Nice to hear that....

No, I can't bring myself to spoil it


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 17, 2005)

Hassan I Sabha said:
			
		

> A few spoilers here but overall quite a few scenes that people will not have seen.


 That was brilliant.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jan 12, 2006)

Anyone still watching? heh heh   
Left home with my bittorrent client running, so ep.10 should be ready to view by the time I get home. Got it from torrentspy.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jan 12, 2006)

An enjoyable episode to eat my dinner to...
Background material to mysterious Mr.Ecko, who <gasp!> is coincidentally tied into The Plane Full Of Smack.
How did it get all the way from Nigeria to this island in the Pacific?
I thought that when they burned the plane, Charlie had finally decided to kick his demons but no...he's got a huge stash of smack-filled Mary statues hidden in the jungle somewhere...   
Which brings up another point, surely they would want to keep some of that smack hanging around for Jack to use in one of his McGyver-esque surgeries   
Roll on next week.


----------



## silentNate (Jan 13, 2006)

Quality episode- Echo has become my favourite. I think Michael is being a twat no telling the other members of Swan about the computer 

Like the smoke, Epona hasn't come up with a scientific explanation so I figure that it is a physical representation of a Pagan Spirit warning them of their behaviour towards the islands inner soul


----------



## electroplated (Jan 13, 2006)

Finally finished downloading and just watched it - at last we see the black smoke creature thing properly  

havn't got a clue what it is though - over on tv.com's lost forum lots of people think that it's nanobots.... doesn't sound right to me


----------



## silentNate (Jan 13, 2006)

electroplated said:
			
		

> Finally finished downloading and just watched it - at last we see the black smoke creature thing properly
> 
> havn't got a clue what it is though - over on tv.com's lost forum lots of people think that it's nanobots.... doesn't sound right to me


 Nope, considering recent scientific research nanobots are a quite credible explanation


----------



## electroplated (Jan 13, 2006)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Nope, considering recent scientific research nanobots are a quite credible explanation



but if all the technology in the bunker looks, roughly speaking, 20+ odd years old, I was thinking that would make any _current_ technology too advanced to be on the island - this is probably a bad assumption to make though...


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 14, 2006)

Good episode number 10. Glad that silly new bitch that shot Shannon wasnt in it, i fucking hate her.


----------



## Moggy (Jan 14, 2006)

Well technically she WAS in it, even if only for 10 seconds   

EDIT: Love the link


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 14, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Well technically she WAS in it, even if only for 10 seconds
> 
> EDIT: Love the link


 Thats how much she should be in it and preferably she should be shown being tortured.


----------



## silentNate (Jan 21, 2006)

electroplated said:
			
		

> but if all the technology in the bunker looks, roughly speaking, 20+ odd years old, I was thinking that would make any _current_ technology too advanced to be on the island - this is probably a bad assumption to make though...


 Okay, so following episaode eleven....

They need to protect Claires baby...

They need to form an army around the Swan base....

Money says Spear hold the key...

But damn, ain't that island big


----------



## jms (Jan 21, 2006)

This is turning into utter utter wank now
I think theyve gone back in time


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 24, 2006)

I just seen S2E9 
Question: when Kate goes to Shannon grave side there is three Graves

Graves 
1. Boon
2. ?
3. Shannon 

it can be the guy with blow up at the blackrock cos there nothing left of him

who is in the 2rd one ?


----------



## Neva (Jan 24, 2006)

deleted


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 24, 2006)

O 
Graves
1. FBI guy 
2. Boon
3. Shannon 

Neva


----------



## silentNate (Jan 27, 2006)

Episode twelve is now available to download, 'fire + water'; hopefully more Ecko


----------



## RaggaKing (Jan 27, 2006)

I just finished watching Ep 12. It was all about Charlie and the baby. He kept having vivid nightmares/dreams about saving the baby, the dreams were telling him that he had to save it, even the baby's mother was telling him this in his dreams.

He told the black priest about this and then realised that the baby needed baptising, but as he wasnt' allowed near the baby (because he's a smackhead) he had to find other means to get to it, so he set a fire going... which caused a distraction, and then nabbed the baby and went off to the sea, to try and baptise it. Locke punched his face in though and they got the baby back..... 

Meanwhile, actually before this happened Charlie went to his secret stash, where he keeps the smack in those statues. Locke caught him and took them all away... Going back to the baby... the danger IMHO was Charlie, because he was the danger that was being poised towards the baby... you don't want smackheads around kids after all, and the danger was that the existence of the heroin in itself was a danger, because Charlie cannot overcome the temptation on its own. 

This is why when the end of the episode comes that Locke stashes the remaining statues in the vault in the hatch, and then it cuts to the scene of the baby, its mother ( i forget her name lol, she's gorgeous tho heh)  and Charlie looking all relieved n shit. So I think that was the danger, which was all this ep was about, not brilliant ep, although we're uncovering more truths about Charlie's character. No more Lost for 2 weeks apparantly folks, oh well, prison breaks coming back soon


----------



## Dask (Jan 27, 2006)

what a waste of an episode that was.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 27, 2006)

Lost has been quite boring the last few episodes imo. Nothing proper seems to happen, there have been no 'oh my god' moments and no cliff hanger endings. Hope it gets better soon as I'm really starting to lose interest.


----------



## Dask (Jan 27, 2006)

the 6 week gap in between novemeber and january didn't do it any favours.


----------



## RaggaKing (Jan 27, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Lost has been quite boring the last few episodes imo. Nothing proper seems to happen, there have been no 'oh my god' moments and no cliff hanger endings. Hope it gets better soon as I'm really starting to lose interest.



patience is a virtue matey. It's like making a fine wine, you can't rush these things, and have to bask in the splendour of making it as well as seeing the end result


----------



## silentNate (Jan 28, 2006)

Dask said:
			
		

> what a waste of an episode that was.


 I disagree, but mainly because I guessed that it would concern baptism


----------



## Skim (Jan 29, 2006)

The best bit about episode 12 was the scene when Charlie and Liam are having an argument about smack, then Liam walks out of his trendy exposed-brickwork studio flat and down the street. There are people in the street huddled around a big fire for warmth, you get the impression it's a bit of an urban wasteland, then the camera pulls back and Liam walks into... Brixton tube station


----------



## Skim (Jan 29, 2006)

Lost is going down the pan in many ways, but just I wish they'd stop the bloody music montage scenes


----------



## silentNate (Jan 30, 2006)

The Brixton tube thing was so fake 

I was going to put up a thread after doing screen grabs


----------



## Fingers (Jan 30, 2006)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> Haven't d/l it yet, can someone point me in the direction of a torrent that _doesn't_ have sync issues...or is that something I'll have to learn to do myself?



I have sync issues wil every torrent if played on windows media player, use VLC player, it is free and i have never had issues with it


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks, it seems that all the torrents I've been downloading for season 2 have been great, no problems with sync at all unlike the first season. I still use WinAmp and have no problems.

Bit of a cliché-ridden episode tbh, Charlie & Liam in their _Cool Britannia_ flat with the Union Jack lifts


----------



## Dask (Jan 31, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> then the camera pulls back and Liam walks into... Brixton tube station



That was laughable.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 31, 2006)

can anyone give me a decent torrent for episode 6 please , having a nightmare trying to get it . Nice one RF


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 31, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> can anyone give me a decent torrent for episode 6 please , having a nightmare trying to get it . Nice one RF



Torrentspy
LOST S2E06


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 31, 2006)

tried looking on torrent spy but cant find s2e06 ( or at least it says error cant find 404 with my tracker ) and the other two torrents dont seem to work for me   

thanks anyways


----------



## Tooter (Jan 31, 2006)

I've seen em all.....wait till you have to find the last episode of the second series...impossible.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 31, 2006)

well ive d/loadin episode 6 atm but really slow ( about 13 hrs to wait ) but at least its on the work pc so when i come in 2morrow it should be done , still havent watched 4 and 5 yet so tommorrow nights going to be ace


----------



## Skim (Jan 31, 2006)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> Bit of a cliché-ridden episode tbh, Charlie & Liam in their _Cool Britannia_ flat with the Union Jack lifts




Just sooooo Liam and Patsy! Just so.... ten years out of date.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 31, 2006)

Here you go I looked at me Torrent ( Lost.S02E06.HR.HDTV.AC3.5.1.XviD-CTU.avi ) 60 peps shearing now and at full health.
_
hope this not get me in bother (mods)_


----------



## Crispy (Jan 31, 2006)

Yep, Brixton station is a tiny door in a wall 

Not enough has happenned recently. Ecko stared down an INTELLIGENT MOVING CLOUD OF BLACK DUST! and it's never been mentioned again. I hope ofr the day when a fan-edit of Lost is released that has nearly all the back story bits edited out, along with the sappy montage sequences. At the moment, me and sparra are watching it 3 or 4 episodes at a time, in order to get a decent exposition fix out of each sitting.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 31, 2006)

its a good idea , last week i spent 3 days watching the whole of season 1 and it worked really well , this week im watch season 2 as fast as i can d/load it


----------



## pinkychukkles (Feb 1, 2006)

I agree, it works better when you watch more than one episode in one sitting. I don't understand why, when Jack et al. all met with The Bearded Leader Of The Other Tribe he was so territorial, it's not like they _chose_ to get stuck on the island? It's just a matter of competing for the 'limited' resources on the island possibly?


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 1, 2006)

> when Jack et al. all met with The Bearded Leader Of The Other Tribe


^ 

YES   Jack just look dum. Get asking queshion Why they take Wort and what they going to do to Michael. Why are they there !!

Kate - Bloody Woman never does as she told


----------



## silentNate (Feb 1, 2006)

The loss of the weapons put the Swan group in a very difficult situation...
I don't know why no-one has tried mapping the island yet?


----------



## Moggy (Feb 1, 2006)

Because the can'y find any batteries for their hi-tech GPS geo-mapping device.

Silly


----------



## silentNate (Feb 1, 2006)

Bog off Moggy 
I meant drawing a map and checking each area of the island 
I'm presuming from episode eleven that the Swan group are only allowed to stay in the southern part of the island


----------



## Moggy (Feb 1, 2006)

Did i miss something - why are you referring to them as the Swan group?   

And as far as mapping goes, they've been on the island for only 2 months, it's a pretty insanely big place, there's scary bearded folk and big clouds of destructive black smoke, so i'm not too surprised that everyone isn't jumping to trek around the place trying to make a map - which knowing the people in Lost would probably be lost (haha!) or be nicked by someone (or possibly eaten by the dog).

Plus it's a bit difficult making a map when there's not really that much in the way of identifiable land marks.

And it would mean the 'Oooh i'm a tracker!' people would be a bit more useless.


----------



## silentNate (Feb 1, 2006)

I call them the Swan group as the place they are is the Swan Dharma group place...
The people to the back of the plane are staying at the base of the Spear project for Dharma though little has been revealed about it yet


----------



## Moggy (Feb 1, 2006)

Swan Dharma group place? Spear project for Dharma?

You're making all this up!!    

Where have those two names ever been referenced to anywhere in the show?


----------



## silentNate (Feb 1, 2006)

FFS, look at the symbols in the two bases- the symbol on the base where they punch in the numbers is a swan...
When the other group from the plane left they revealed that they had discovered a room/hut which also had the Dharma symbol- this time it was a spear...


----------



## Crispy (Feb 1, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Swan Dharma group place? Spear project for Dharma?
> 
> You're making all this up!!
> 
> Where have those two names ever been referenced to anywhere in the show?



Well, the Dharma Initiative is what the bunkers were being used for. The one we see all the time has a picture of a swan on the logo. The other one had a picture of a spear.

EDIT: Oh, and is it me or is that the I Ching arranged around the symbol?


----------



## silentNate (Feb 1, 2006)

Sorry for the size


----------



## Moggy (Feb 1, 2006)

Oh right, didn't notice the difference in the logo. I'm just not that observant!  

(You're a bit obsessed aincha?   )


----------



## silentNate (Feb 1, 2006)

Just to further confuse the issue...


----------



## silentNate (Feb 1, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Oh right, didn't notice the difference in the logo. I'm just not that observant!
> 
> (You're a bit obsessed aincha?   )


 Did I not show you my Lost bootleg Dharma t-shirt at that squat party


----------



## Moggy (Feb 1, 2006)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Did I not show you my Lost bootleg Dharma t-shirt at that squat party



Ahahaha, are you serious? No you didn't!

(The images i presume you posted aren't loading for me )


----------



## silentNate (Feb 1, 2006)

I'd never heard of I-Ching til Crispy pointed it out, or noticed it on my t-shirt for that matter 




Compare to earlier picture and you will see Crispy is right


----------



## Crispy (Feb 1, 2006)

silentNate said:
			
		

> I'd never heard of I-Ching til Crispy pointed it out, or noticed it on my t-shirt for that matter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, the arrangement of the I Ching symbols in the Dharma logo is exactly like a Feng Shui compass.


----------



## silentNate (Feb 1, 2006)

Crispy is Dan Brown and I claim my five pounds


----------



## Dask (Feb 2, 2006)

FOR FUCK SAKE!!!!

There is a weeks gap inbetween episodes, the people responsible for the scheduling should be taken out and shot.   

They are going to loose viewers at this rate.

I'm rapidly loosing interest in it, especially after that last episode.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 3, 2006)

^ what was the last episode you see ?


> Dharma logo is exactly like a Feng Shui compass


I see the logo on the food packets in the bunker, mm could be good on t-shirt


----------



## Dask (Feb 3, 2006)

Episode 12 of Series 2.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Feb 10, 2006)

Episode 13 was screened in the US on Wed. Snatched a copy from TorrentSpy yesterday and watched it last night. Was a welcome return to form with a dose of paranoia, anyone else watched it yet?


----------



## Dask (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeah thought it was a bit better than episode 12.

The stuff towards the end was good.


----------



## Skim (Feb 10, 2006)

Dask said:
			
		

> I'm rapidly loosing interest in it, especially after that last episode.



Bloody awful, wasn't it?

Won't stop me downloading episode 13 when I get home though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 10, 2006)

Dask said:
			
		

> FOR FUCK SAKE!!!!
> 
> There is a weeks gap inbetween episodes, the people responsible for the scheduling should be taken out and shot.
> 
> ...




when did you start losing interest? im about to watch ep 7 from season 2 and my interest is starting to wane , even with the death , please tell me it gets better


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 10, 2006)

thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Moggy (Feb 17, 2006)

Just a reminder for everyone that's forgotten - epsiode 14 is available.

Sayid is well face 

(It's a pretty good episode too, except for some blatent CG background shots  )


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 17, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> (It's a pretty good episode too, except for some blatent CG background shots  )




Yes, reminded me of some duff computer game like medal of honour.

But cool to see the ever excellent Clancy Brown doin  a turn


----------



## Cockles&Whelks (Feb 17, 2006)

Even though conceptually it's a more sophisticated form of writing, the multi-strand plotting of American TV is really fucking annoying.  Did we REALLY need all that bullshit with Sawyer and the Frog?  It's akin to the old episodes of Star Trek where the Enterprise was being ripped to shreds by the Borg and then it would cut away to a B or C subplot involving Data teaching Spot the cat to juggle fish or something.


----------



## Strawman (Feb 17, 2006)

Wasnt that impressed with this episode, no mention was made at all of sawyers coup last week. With sawyer walking around weaponless, why wasnt sayid torturing him over the location of the guns?


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 18, 2006)

Dharma Secrets  

come down number 14


----------



## electroplated (Mar 9, 2006)

Are they having yet another break from showing this in the US then?? Next episode (ep. 16) seems to be scheduled for March 22nd...


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 9, 2006)

Yes, this one week on, one week off thing isn't working.  I've decided not to watch any more.  Fuck 'em if they can't keep a schedule.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 23, 2006)

3 week no LOST Till NOW 

LOST S2E16 is avable   

_comming soon SG _


----------



## pinkychukkles (Mar 24, 2006)

Excellent - there were some interesting revelations last time.


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 24, 2006)

I really don't understand the schedulers.  

How can anyone possibly maintain an interest if it's only on every three weeks, followed by two episodes, then a week off, then one on, then off for three again???

This is still supposed to be one of their flagship shows!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 24, 2006)

its the same thing that happened with firefly and look what happened to thant


----------



## marshall (Mar 24, 2006)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> I really don't understand the schedulers.
> 
> How can anyone possibly maintain an interest if it's only on every three weeks, followed by two episodes, then a week off, then one on, then off for three again???
> 
> This is still supposed to be one of their flagship shows!



You been to any of the US forums? 

These breaks just seem to fuel the fervour among the converted. Gives them even more time to dream up fruitloop solutions. Love it.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 5, 2006)

so, i've just got round to watching ep17. IT was pretty good.

But now i have to cockingwell wait a month for the next one to be shown.


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 5, 2006)

As far as I can tell it's a new episode tonight in the States...



> "Dave"
> 
> Libby lends Hurley support when he begins to think the island is having a strange effect on him, and Locke's sense of purpose is shaken when the prisoner provides new information about the hatch.



Blimey... three weeks on the trot!  Now that hasn't happened for a while!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 6, 2006)

Will episode 18 be avilible for download tonight?


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 6, 2006)

Aye.  Watching it now.


----------



## electroplated (Apr 6, 2006)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> Aye.  Watching it now.



that was quick! I've got another 4 hours left before it's finished downloading here   where did you find your torrent?


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 6, 2006)

www.torrentbytes.net 

Now that was a freaky episode.  And not unlike the second episode of Life on Mars.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 6, 2006)

I got I coming 4 seeds 27peers ETA 13H 07M. Needs the yankys to wake up trun comp back on. 

File size 350mb 

How quik you that that E18 dogmatique ?


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 6, 2006)

I got the hi-res version (685meg).  Took about 10 minutes.  Usually takes 2 or 3 with the normal one.  I'm using a pretty decent private tracker with a half decent bandwidth though.


----------



## electroplated (Apr 6, 2006)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> I got the hi-res version (685meg).  Took about 10 minutes.  Usually takes 2 or 3 with the normal one.  I'm using a pretty decent private tracker with a half decent bandwidth though.



blimey! I have bandwidth coming out of my ears but never get speeds like that, I clearly need to use private rather than public torrents... but I don't really know where to start - that torrentbytes site you mentioned is closed to new registrations at the moment unfortunately


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 6, 2006)

> Took about 10 minutes.


  
envy  >>  

E17 was cool with Locky leg


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 6, 2006)

electroplated said:
			
		

> blimey! I have bandwidth coming out of my ears but never get speeds like that, I clearly need to use private rather than public torrents... but I don't really know where to start - that torrentbytes site you mentioned is closed to new registrations at the moment unfortunately



Like most of the private sites, they cull inactive accounts automatically throughout every day, so if you keep trying for a few days you should get an account.  Worked for me.

Generally, private trackers are always much faster, also my ISP doesn't use traffic shaping, thankfully.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 7, 2006)

So is it all in Hurleys mind??

Oh and has anyone noticed that the first american guy a couple of episodes ago to ty to found out where the pilot was by using Syid was Kates father??


----------



## Genghis Cohen (Apr 7, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> So is it all in Hurleys mind??



That last shot was all a bit too sunset beach for my tastes.

Its possible she works for 'them' and was in the nuthouse much in the same way desmond 'ran into' jack, she looks right at him at the very end, seemed a bit weird, like she was there to watch him.


----------



## Skim (Apr 7, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> So is it all in Hurleys mind??




From the last few seconds of the episode, it seems that way.

Hmm... hope it's not all in Hurley's mind, because that kind of ending would be as bad as a kind of "then they all woke up" scenario. Good episode though


----------



## alef (Apr 7, 2006)

The past two episodes have been full of plot and development. If only the whole series kept up the same standards, I still haven't forgiven them for an entire show devoted to Sun losing her ring on the beach!

Very quick downloads available at [url-break]www.bitmetv.org[/url]. PM me if you need an invite. (Sorry, now have run out)


----------



## captain_insano (Apr 12, 2006)

Wow, that episode rocked! Much more like the first series. I actually got goosebumps when the doc showed Hurley the photograph and again with the ending. 

Bearing in mind the island, I think it makes much more sense for the entire island to be a hallucination of Libby's and not Hurley's. Of course, it's entirely possible that the writers forgot all about this subplot two minutes after it aired...


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 13, 2006)

So what do people make of last nights episode (19)?

Without too many spoilers in a spoilers thread... 

If the island has strange healing powers, why hasn't it been mentioned earlier?  It's not like Sawyer hasn't been stabbed and shot enough, not to mention the others - Boone for example died of his injuries.

Not the right vibrations obviously.

And am I right in thinking that the "healer" that Rose went to see was the same chap that Claire saw?

What does it all mean, eh?

Oh and what a fffriggin surprise.  No more new episodes for weeks.   

BUT: At least after that they finish the season off by having the last four episodes in order:

05.03 LOST S2 E20: "Two for the Road"
05.10 LOST S2 E21: "?"
05.17 LOST S2 E22: "Three Minutes"
05.24 SEASON FINALE OF "LOST"!

Wonder how many strands will be resolved?

Walt?  

What happens when you don't enter the code?

Who wore the false beard?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 14, 2006)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> Who wore the false beard?



Isnt that very obvious.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 14, 2006)

> Oh and what a fffriggin surprise. No more new episodes for weeks.



why this? another brake 

1hr 45 till i have E19


----------



## Structaural (Apr 14, 2006)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> www.torrentbytes.net
> 
> Now that was a freaky episode.  And not unlike the second episode of Life on Mars.



Episode 18? with Hurley in the mental institute? - gave me shivers that ending!

It's getting weird again.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 14, 2006)

captain_insano said:
			
		

> Wow, that episode rocked! Much more like the first series. I actually got goosebumps when the doc showed Hurley the photograph and again with the ending.
> 
> Bearing in mind the island, I think it makes much more sense for the entire island to be a hallucination of Libby's and not Hurley's. Of course, it's entirely possible that the writers forgot all about this subplot two minutes after it aired...



I could be a collective hallucination - they could all be in comas and the others are, say, the people responsilble for waking them (taking them away!)... not sure though. My original premise was that they're all dead and in an astral construct to deal with the guilt/karma whatever of their previous lives (bit like Jacob's Ladder)... not so sure now...


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 14, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> I could be a collective hallucination - they could all be in comas and the others are, say, the people responsilble for waking them (taking them away!)... not sure though. My original premise was that they're all dead and in an astral construct to deal with the guilt/karma whatever of their previous lives (bit like Jacob's Ladder)... not so sure now...


 That and the writers came out and said thats not it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 14, 2006)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> So what do people make of last nights episode (19)?
> 
> Without too many spoilers in a spoilers thread...
> 
> If the island has strange healing powers, why hasn't it been mentioned earlier?  It's not like Sawyer hasn't been stabbed and shot enough, not to mention the others - Boone for example died of his injuries.



Yes, but Locke was clearly healed when he arrived.

As to Boone - perhaps the island only heals people of ailments or problems that they had prior to arriving on the island, rather than injuries they sustain whilst living there?




			
				dogmatique said:
			
		

> And am I right in thinking that the "healer" that Rose went to see was the same chap that Claire saw?



No, I'm pretty sure it was someone else.  The guy Claire saw was much freakier




			
				dogmatique said:
			
		

> What happens when you don't enter the code?



A plane flies over and drops food.




			
				dogmatique said:
			
		

> Who wore the false beard?



Clearly the leader of the Others.  I reckon they deliberately dress up in rags, and use torches, in order to make it seem like they are living really basic, whilst in fact they are ultra-technological or something...


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 14, 2006)

> Originally Posted by dogmatique
> What happens when you don't enter the code?





> A plane flies over and drops food.



hehe   is that all


----------



## Structaural (Apr 15, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> That and the writers came out and said thats not it.



Did they? have you got a link by any chance?

Good I can drop that 'it's all a dream' theory. 
We realised we must have missed an episode, either 16 or 17 cos we haven't seen this balloon or parachute everyone's talking about.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 15, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> Did they? have you got a link by any chance?



Sadly not, it was during series 1 they said that, which is a long time ago now.


----------



## electroplated (Apr 15, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> Very quick downloads available at [url-break]www.bitmetv.org[/url]. PM me if you need an invite. (Sorry, now have run out)




can anyone else send me an invite for this by any chance?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 17, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Clearly the leader of the Others.  I reckon they deliberately dress up in rags, and use torches, in order to make it seem like they are living really basic, whilst in fact they are ultra-technological or something...




he isnt the leader of the others , just one of them , this comes from the episode with hurley and dave when ' henry ' is talking to locke and there is a reference to ' zeke ' / ' mr freindly ' ( the guy with the beard ) and henry says ' he's nothing '


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 17, 2006)

hurley and dave ep probly one of the best ep so far.  
hurley: _I going to be a crazy man with a big beard, naked walking the street trowing do do at people  _


----------



## Structaural (Apr 18, 2006)

electroplated said:
			
		

> can anyone else send me an invite for this by any chance?



sign up is open


----------



## Structaural (Apr 18, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> hurley and dave ep probly one of the best ep so far.
> hurley: _I going to be a crazy man with a big beard, naked walking the street trowing do do at people  _



That episode got me good.

Great spoiler site here (talks about photos from the latest sets etc..): link


----------



## Structaural (Apr 18, 2006)

Interesting page on Wikipedia about it:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lost_(TV_series)


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 20, 2006)

any one see yesterdays yet?


----------



## Neva (Apr 20, 2006)

deleted


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 20, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Isnt that very obvious.



_Sort of..._ yes, we know it was probably the chap Jack met in the clearing, but who is he, and why did he need to wear a disguise whilst meeting them?  Would he have been recognised?


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 20, 2006)

Neva said:
			
		

> There wasn't one yesterday. Not till the 3rd May now



As per usual - but at least the last four episodes will be shown in succession.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 21, 2006)

Neva said:
			
		

> There wasn't one yesterday. Not till the 3rd May now


that will explain why the only episodes i could find to download turned out to be gay porn.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 21, 2006)

> Not till the 3rd May now



13 days   



> but who is he, and why did he need to wear a disguise whilst meeting them?


 don't think its an disguise to hide id to make other look as tramp no mod coms stuck on the island too. ( no lekky shaver)


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 21, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> 13 days





FFS!


----------



## Pingu (Apr 21, 2006)

ok i have just finished watched the whole of series 1 in a week (dvd) - addictive innit?


----------



## The Unseen (May 3, 2006)

when the hell is the next episode out?

AND available for download?


----------



## electroplated (May 3, 2006)

on tonight, downloadable by tomorrow

at last!


----------



## The Unseen (May 3, 2006)

electroplated said:
			
		

> on tonight, downloadable by tomorrow
> 
> at last!



TOMORROW, dammit! Thought it would be tonight, arghhh.

What time is 9pm in America compared to GMT, wish it was 9pm UTC.

What part of Ameica aswell, so many times in America.


----------



## electroplated (May 3, 2006)

The Unseen said:
			
		

> TOMORROW, dammit! Thought it would be tonight, arghhh.
> 
> What time is 9pm in America compared to GMT, wish it was 9pm UTC.
> 
> What part of Ameica aswell, so many times in America.



think that would make it about 2am our time (i think), but I have no idea how long it will take for someone to capture, edit, encode, upload and seed the torrent... so i'm going to wait till tomorrow before even trying to get it. reluctantly.


----------



## dogmatique (May 4, 2006)

Just watched it...


----------



## electroplated (May 4, 2006)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> Just watched it...



me too. crikey!


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 4, 2006)

shhhh im d/loading this second , so when i finish work i can enjoy.....


but all these   ' s look promising


----------



## RaverDrew (May 4, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get a torrent for a copy that is not out of sync

d/l 3 copies all out of sync today  

or anyone know how to fix the sync prob ?


----------



## electroplated (May 4, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Anyone know where I can get a torrent for a copy that is not out of sync
> 
> d/l 3 copies all out of sync today
> 
> or anyone know how to fix the sync prob ?



if you are a member of bitmetv you can get one there - it's called 'Lost.S02E20.HDTV.XviD.Sync.From.LOL.Ver.avi'

I downloaded a different version as I was too impatient to wait for a fixed one but putting a 200 ms delay on the audio after about 28 minutes made it perfectly watchable...


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 4, 2006)

www.demonoid.com  , thats where my in-sync copy came from


----------



## RaverDrew (May 4, 2006)

electroplated said:
			
		

> if you are a member of bitmetv you can get one there - it's called 'Lost.S02E20.HDTV.XviD.Sync.From.LOL.Ver.avi'
> 
> I downloaded a different version as I was too impatient to wait for a fixed one but putting a 200 ms delay on the audio after about 28 minutes made it perfectly watchable...



Yeh was gonna do that, but really wanna burn it so I can watch on divx player through the telly

Anyone got any invites for demonoid or bitmetv

should be able to give an invite for torrentdamage in return


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 4, 2006)

il go see i i can get you an invite from demonoid


----------



## electroplated (May 4, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Yeh was gonna do that, but really wanna burn it so I can watch on divx player through the telly
> 
> Anyone got any invites for demonoid or bitmetv
> 
> should be able to give an invite for torrentdamage in return



check your PMs


----------



## Genghis Cohen (May 4, 2006)

He's only gone and done a deal with them, the naughty man.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 4, 2006)

shhhhhh


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 5, 2006)

First i was pissed off that Locke saved that stupid bitch Anna-Lucia but now Michael has killed her i'm well chuffed. Good ridence to annoying, ugly, Shannon and Boone killing scum.


----------



## The Unseen (May 5, 2006)

totally wasn't expecting that, i mean, that lass who Hurleys going out with there was loads of things to work out about her. Why was she in the same hospital as Hurley etc... then again, Hurleys going nuts aswell, bout to abit more, and everything he touches turns to dust, death whatever.

But now Michaels an 'other', or may aswell be. Certainly looks that way.

Ana lucia was 'bad'! But it seamt that she came to accept a few things, or lost herself? Maybe why she died, was now useless. Who knows


Its all gods big plan for evolution and showing how humans should of ended up living. No lines, just different people. 'real world' to many falling in line! or summet


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 5, 2006)

The Unseen said:
			
		

> Ana lucia was 'bad'! But it seamt that she came to accept a few things, or lost herself? Maybe why she died, was now useless. Who knows



I know!!

Michelle Rodriguez was fired for being caught driving pissed.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 5, 2006)

does it not seem weird to anyone that most of the tail section peeps have either been killed or taken away by the others? wasnt there 23 of them in the back now the only remaining members are MR EKO and BERNARD and im wondering how long they will last....................


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 5, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> does it not seem weird to anyone that most of the tail section peeps have either been killed or taken away by the others? wasnt there 23 of them in the back now the only remaining members are MR EKO and BERNARD and im wondering how long they will last....................


Yeah i noticed that. I'm not convinced Libby is dead though after all she was holding a rolled up blanket (or 2) in front of her. I'm not a balistics expert so could be wrong but wouldnt that go some way to stopping the bullets??


----------



## Dask (May 5, 2006)

Mentalist episode, one of the best so far...


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 5, 2006)

Dask said:
			
		

> Mentalist episode, one of the best so far...




yeah and the next 2 of the season are meant to be right corkers .



but then months of nothing , it was bad enough catching up with the states and waiting 2 weeks between episodes  



suppose i better get my life back then


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 5, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Yeah i noticed that. I'm not convinced Libby is dead though after all she was holding a rolled up blanket (or 2) in front of her. I'm not a balistics expert so could be wrong but wouldnt that go some way to stopping the bullets??




yeah , i dont think she's dead yet........

oh and have you seen the preview for next weeks ep


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 5, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> oh and have you seen the preview for next weeks ep



No i havent. I avoid any form of spoiler like the plauge.

Although, you can tell me if it looks good.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 5, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> No i havent. I avoid any form of spoiler like the plauge.
> 
> Although, you can tell me if it looks good.



yep it looks good , also there was a preview for the rest of the series.....


also the good thing about the lost previews is that although they show you bits of the next episodes , any theroies  we seem to have about them are completely wrong


----------



## Skim (May 5, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Good ridence to annoying, ugly, Shannon and Boone killing scum.



Farewell to sassy, gun-toting Shannon and Boone-slaying heroine  

I liked her. She should have been kept alive long enough to kill some of the other surplus characters like Kate and that Korean couple.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 5, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> Farewell to sassy, gun-toting Shannon and Boone-slaying heroine
> 
> I liked her. She should have been kept alive long enough to kill some of the other surplus characters like Kate and that Korean couple.


Shannon and Boone were great!!! 

Why has Kate become surplus?? It's weird, her part has become so much smaller.


----------



## Skim (May 5, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Shannon and Boone were great!!!
> 
> Why has Kate become surplus?? It's weird, her part has become so much smaller.



Shannon and Boone were just awful rich kids. I thought the characters might develop, but no luck.

Kate was always surplus – she's one of the most bland characters in the show.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 5, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> Shannon and Boone were just awful rich kids. I thought the characters might develop, but no luck.
> 
> Kate was always surplus – she's one of the most bland characters in the show.



Shannon and Boone didn't get to develop because that stupid munt Anna-Lucia killed them before they had a chance.

Kate isnt that bland, not compared to someone like Clare.


----------



## dogmatique (May 5, 2006)

I read in an interview with the english guy who plays Mr Eko last week, and he said he's not back in Hawaii to start filming season 3 till August!

Surely it's already being filmed??

Didn't season 2 start in September last year?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 6, 2006)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> I read in an interview with the english guy who plays Mr Eko last week, and he said he's not back in Hawaii to start filming season 3 till August!
> 
> Surely it's already being filmed??
> 
> Didn't season 2 start in September last year?


They were showing Season 2 while it was being filmed.


----------



## Reno (May 6, 2006)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> I read in an interview with the english guy who plays Mr Eko last week, and he said he's not back in Hawaii to start filming season 3 till August!
> 
> Surely it's already being filmed??
> 
> Didn't season 2 start in September last year?



In most cases TV seasons start screening after a handful of episodes are in the can and they are being shot while they are on the air.


----------



## Skim (May 6, 2006)

I want the return of Desmond, the crazed Scotsman who ran into the jungle after the first episode of season two and never returned. Where is he?


----------



## the B (May 6, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> I want the return of Desmond, the crazed Scotsman who ran into the jungle after the first episode of season two and never returned. Where is he?



*SPOILERISH*

Last episode of the season, he comes back... sort of. Apparently.


----------



## the B (May 6, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> Kate was always surplus – she's one of the most bland characters in the show.



She's alright, I think. But her dangerous past seems to have tamed a little too much...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 7, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> I want the return of Desmond, the crazed Scotsman who ran into the jungle after the first episode of season two and never returned. Where is he?



Irish, wasn't he?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 7, 2006)

the whole of the last (double episode ) of season 2 is one whole DESMOND flashback


----------



## Skim (May 7, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> the whole of the last (double episode ) of season 2 is one whole DESMOND flashback




Yay!


----------



## Grego Morales (May 8, 2006)

Just spent the last 2 days watching 20 episodes of lost season two. All I can think about is buttons, hatches and people being needlessly shot. I think the season peaked around episode 7 or 8 TBH.


----------



## Grego Morales (May 8, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Irish, wasn't he?



He was definitly Scottish!  

Why does no one like Anna-Lucia? I thought she was great. Very sexy too.

And if we're talking about killing off surplus characters, why not start with Charlie and Mr Echo? God bothering bores, the pair of them.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 9, 2006)

Grego Morales said:
			
		

> Why does no one like Anna-Lucia? I thought she was great. Very sexy too.



Yeah sexy if you like manly women. No one likes her because she is fucking annoying.


----------



## electroplated (May 9, 2006)

I just got sent a link to the funniest lost fansite i've ever seen - gotta be a pisstake but worth a look:

http://themisfitishere.blogspot.com/


----------



## girasol (May 9, 2006)

Did anyone else spot this just now:

http://www.thehansofoundation.org/

from the Orientation video...

(p.s. haven't read the thread for ages, maybe posted already)

oh, and the lady who does Leela's voiceover on Futurama is in this episode as Locke's girlfriend.


----------



## mr_eko (May 10, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> First i was pissed off that Locke saved that stupid bitch Anna-Lucia but now Michael has killed her i'm well chuffed. Good ridence to annoying, ugly, Shannon and Boone killing scum.



wha? boone died of the injuries he sustained when he fell out of the plane didn't he?


----------



## Skim (May 10, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Yeah sexy if you like manly women. No one likes her because she is fucking annoying.



Strength isn't just a male quality. Girly, dumb Shannon was the "fucking annoying" one.


----------



## dogmatique (May 10, 2006)

Here's a handy little site which lets you know if the episode being shown is a repeat or not...

http://www.islostarepeat.com/


----------



## RaverDrew (May 10, 2006)

Michelle Rodriguez is sexy as hell !!!


----------



## RaverDrew (May 10, 2006)

Anyone know where to find the preview for the next episode ?


----------



## dlx1 (May 10, 2006)

can't you wait 12 hours


----------



## RaverDrew (May 10, 2006)

no


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 10, 2006)

go tol www.thetailsection.com


or www.dharmasecrets.com , register , go to episode discussion then choose ep2x21 and there are 3 diffrent ones in there


----------



## mr_eko (May 11, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Anyone know where to find the preview for the next episode ?



also check out http://www.youtube.com just search for lost trailer then sort by Date Added


----------



## dogmatique (May 11, 2006)

Seen #21 yet?  Do the cameras mean that Michael was taped shooting the girls?

And can they follow the air tube to Dharma HQ?  Or is that another white elephant....?  These and other questions unlikely to be answered next week folks!


----------



## dogmatique (May 11, 2006)

Can't wait till next week... they go Camp Others!


----------



## Genghis Cohen (May 11, 2006)

That was a good episode right there.


----------



## Grego Morales (May 11, 2006)

Another hatch (octogan shaped of course). Another video. Yet more questions.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 12, 2006)

it was good indeed , is locke going to lose it properly now?  

and my thoughts are comfirmed , Jack is a twat re libbys words at the end


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 12, 2006)

Downloading episode 21 right now...

I was using bitemetv, but they seemed unspeakably strict about ratios... I only down downloaded 3 things, and seeded them loads, but couldn't get a very good ratio cos so many people were sharing, and they banned me!

Have found quite a good one called www.scenemachine.org which has lost episodes.  It's private but you only have to register, no invites or anything.  Getting a good dowload rate (88kps - this is very good on my crappy connection, much better than the usual public sites!)


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 12, 2006)

good work RD


----------



## Skim (May 12, 2006)

Bit of a disappointing episode, I thought, I wanted more to happen. The Dharma film was funny though, and I do like Mr Eko


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 12, 2006)

ganjaboy said:
			
		

> wha? boone died of the injuries he sustained when he fell out of the plane didn't he?


Yes, but he fell with the plane because he managed to radio the people from the tail section on the radio they had and Bernard responded then Anna Lucia turned the radio off saying it was the others and then Boone stayed in the plane trying to radio them if she had let Bernard explain who they were as he wanted to Boone would have left the plane and still be alive.


----------



## Dask (May 12, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> Bit of a disappointing episode, I thought, I wanted more to happen. The Dharma film was funny though, and I do like Mr Eko



There is always next week...I thought it was a wicked episode personally.

Is it the end of season finale next week? 2 episodes back to back?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 12, 2006)

nope , next week is  ' 3 minutes ' a single episode looking into what happened to Michael with the others , then the following week is the double episode entitled ' live together , die alone ' , ironically a quote from jack at the beginning of the series


----------



## mr_eko (May 12, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Yes, but he fell with the plane because he managed to radio the people from the tail section on the radio they had and Bernard responded then Anna Lucia turned the radio off saying it was the others and then Boone stayed in the plane trying to radio them if she had let Bernard explain who they were as he wanted to Boone would have left the plane and still be alive.



hehe u really hate her don't u.  Maybe if he hadn't climbed into the plane in the first place he would have been ok?


----------



## mr_eko (May 12, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> it was good indeed , is locke going to lose it properly now?
> 
> and my thoughts are comfirmed , Jack is a twat re libbys words at the end



give a guy a break all she said was Micheal how is he meant to work out that it was him that dunit from that?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 12, 2006)

ganjaboy said:
			
		

> give a guy a break all she said was Micheal how is he meant to work out that it was him that dunit from that?



nope he's a twat


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 12, 2006)

ganjaboy said:
			
		

> hehe u really hate her don't u.



I loathe her with more bile and venom than i ever thought it possible to hate a fictional charcacter with.    

My brother is the same, its about the 1 thing we agree on.


----------



## dlx1 (May 15, 2006)

episode 21 just seen bit slow in parts but ....

*?  *in the ground    lock n eko.
And poor hurly 

why would Micheal to that is he working for the other now!


----------



## Stigmata (May 15, 2006)

Bugger me, i've actually caught up with you chaps. That's what you get watching three episodes every night.

I'm guessing the Others struck a deal with Michael to help him get his son back in exchange for Gale. All that stuff he was saying about how the Others live in huts and stuff is totally inconsistent with what we saw in the Claire episode, suggesting it was all bollocks.

Another thought- I suspect the Dharma video Eko and Locke saw predates the one in the Swan bunker, suggesting that maybe something really did go wrong, and that the numbers DO serve a purpose.


----------



## marshall (May 15, 2006)

So is Claire, Jack's half-sister?

And lil' Aaron, his nephew?


----------



## mr_eko (May 15, 2006)

marshall said:
			
		

> So is Claire, Jack's half-sister?
> 
> And lil' Aaron, his nephew?



I dont think we know yet.  the woman that his dad saw at the house hasn't been on lost before


----------



## dogmatique (May 18, 2006)

Season finale next week!  Double episode!  

And what about this week's eh?  All plot development!  No backstory!  For a change!


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 18, 2006)

just downloaded it now , but have to wait til 5 to watch it


----------



## Genghis Cohen (May 18, 2006)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> Season finale next week!  Double episode!
> 
> And what about this week's eh?  All plot development!  No backstory!  For a change!



Nothing you couldnt already work out though, only worthwhile bit was the end.


----------



## dogmatique (May 18, 2006)

So after 45 odd episodes, you had absolutely no interest in seeing the Others and their camp for the first time?  Really?


----------



## Genghis Cohen (May 18, 2006)

Not especially, I just dont rate them as some great overbearing power like some, they're just something else to stick on the pile, the mind reading smoke, wherever the vacuum tube goes, the magnet (which was reintroduced lastnight, presumably for a reason,) the red and black hieroglyphs, the writing  on the blast door, how desmond has managed to disappear (I dare say he or danielle were in the pearl and saw michael shoot blah and blah) all seem a bit more important.

I think the writers left it too late to capitalise on them, if this had been done early on in the series after they'd made off with walt then I may have been a bit more bothered, the only thing I'm looking forward too is seeing 'him' which will probably be the last shot next week, the 'hole' may also be of interest.

Seeing thingies daughter was alright though.


----------



## dogmatique (May 18, 2006)

Thingie's daughter?  Waddid I miss?


----------



## Genghis Cohen (May 18, 2006)

The youngish one, who was asking michael about the baby and all that, was danielles daughter.

Wasnt it ?


----------



## dogmatique (May 18, 2006)

Ah! Oh.  Was it?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 19, 2006)

I downloaded one version but it's encrypted... anyone know the password?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 19, 2006)

Genghis Cohen said:
			
		

> The youngish one, who was asking michael about the baby and all that, was danielles daughter.
> 
> Wasnt it ?



Yes.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 19, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I downloaded one version but it's encrypted... anyone know the password?


4 8 15 16 23 42


----------



## dogmatique (May 19, 2006)

heh heh


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 19, 2006)

was rather good , i must admit a bit predictable but i thought it was good seeing the others but as walt said i dont think ' they are who they say they are '.................. and did anyone else notice michaels eyes when he was talking to hurley ( i think ) the right pupil was squashed together and looked really strange  



i think i know who is the boat , anyone else got any ideas?


----------



## Skim (May 19, 2006)

What are we going to do after next week when it's all over?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 19, 2006)

some bad news too , the next season/series starts in October when ABC will show 7 consecutive episodes but then they will take a 13 , yes 13 week break before showing the rest of the season . Bunch of fuckers


----------



## electroplated (May 19, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> some bad news too , the next season/series starts in October when ABC will show 7 consecutive episodes but then they will take a 13 , yes 13 week break before showing the reat of the season . Bunch of fuckers




    

why oh why do they have to be such twats with their scheduling!!!


----------



## Neva (May 19, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 19, 2006)

Neva said:
			
		

> As long as they still have episodes of Lost to broadcast no country will dare fuck with America.
> 
> "Give us oil or you'll NEVER know"




 

Nice to know we still export _something_.


----------



## Genghis Cohen (May 19, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> some bad news too , the next season/series starts in October when ABC will show 7 consecutive episodes but then they will take a 13 , yes 13 week break before showing the reat of the season . Bunch of fuckers



They shouldnt be allowed to call them series, because, well, they're not, are they, nor are they seasons, you dont see spring saying 'cant be fucked with this, I'm off for a few weeks, let autumn have a go or maybe we'll just repeat last years spring for a while.'

Cunts.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 19, 2006)

Genghis Cohen said:
			
		

> They shouldnt be allowed to call them series, because, well, they're not, are they, nor are they seasons, you dont see spring saying 'cant be fucked with this, I'm off for a few weeks, let autumn have a go or maybe we'll just repeat last years spring for a while.'
> 
> Cunts.




   


you owe me a new keyboard


----------



## Grego Morales (May 21, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> ... and did anyone else notice michaels eyes when he was talking to hurley ( i think ) the right pupil was squashed together and looked really strange



I read this last night, but when I woke up this morning I thought I might of dreamt it! No, I think you're reading into things a bit much, although I'll be watching his eyes carefully from now on.  

About time we saw Desmond again don't you think?


----------



## dlx1 (May 21, 2006)

> About time we saw Desmond again don't you think?



Sorry who Desmond


----------



## Genghis Cohen (May 21, 2006)

Him.


----------



## dlx1 (May 21, 2006)

^ thanks  "Brother"   

only 2 more eps left


----------



## Genghis Cohen (May 21, 2006)

Well, its one double length episode on Wednesday, which should be reet jolly fun.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 21, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> i think i know who is the boat , anyone else got any ideas?



Ellen Macarthur.


----------



## Genghis Cohen (May 21, 2006)

patsy palmer's career.


----------



## electroplated (May 24, 2006)

blimey  - can't believe by this time tomorrow we'll have had the season 2 finale!! I really am going to need to find something else to keep me occupied until the next season starts!


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 24, 2006)

innit ^^^^^   /   

i am trying so hard not to go to any spoiler sites today , il be glad when i get my life back


----------



## dogmatique (May 24, 2006)

Not long to wait now...


----------



## pinkychukkles (May 25, 2006)

Downloading now from TorrentSpy.com:
episode 23
episode 24
It took ages to connect but they're both chugging away nicely now.

Or from mininova.org:
episode 23
episode 24

Will have to wait until I get home tonight...


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 25, 2006)

torrents going slow , fever pitch ensuing , must keep away from spoiler sites


----------



## electroplated (May 25, 2006)

11 minutes till it finishes downloading!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 25, 2006)

enjoying it yet ?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 25, 2006)

I've seen this website which pretty much clears everthing up. It seems some viewers have been a little too clever at reading and translating notes and subtle giveaways. 

Did anyone spot Walts picture on the milk carton hurley was dinking from in the bunker? Not sure what that was all about.


----------



## electroplated (May 25, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> enjoying it yet ?




Just finished watching it... and... YESSSSSSSSSSS!!!

Really good finale, much better than i was expecting, somehow quite satisfying even though it (predictably) leaves you hanging. I'll not say anything else as most people won't have watched it yet.

but...

WICKED.


----------



## electroplated (May 25, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I've seen this website which pretty much clears everthing up. It seems some viewers have been a little too clever at reading and translating notes and subtle giveaways.




What site is that then?


----------



## dogmatique (May 25, 2006)

Well that was all a bit... weird.


----------



## Genghis Cohen (May 25, 2006)

Good stuff.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 25, 2006)

HA ! got my FTP matey on the case , 112 kb/s dloads 50 mins and counting , except im a twat , left my psp with my mate so cant even watch it on the way home


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 25, 2006)

electroplated said:
			
		

> What site is that then?



Could be a load of bollocks but seems to tie most of it up. 
Nice maps, the swan bunker map written out clearly is good. 

http://www.dharmatel.org/
http://www.lostmysteries.com/


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 25, 2006)

http://www.lostblog.net/lost/tv/show/binary-code-the-duality-of-man-theory


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 25, 2006)

also www.4815162342.com
is quite good , also as said before www.dharmasecrets.com too

but watch out some of these lost fans are a bunch of fookwits


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 25, 2006)

WOOO fuckin HOOO , just got it , will be back later with a verdict  



and pretty much didnt spoil myself


----------



## pinkychukkles (May 25, 2006)

That dharmatel.org site is very interesting, thanks for the link. A bit like, whoa! Wonder how they will let those ideas be shown on screen (assuming they are true) as it could lose alot of viewers _pretty_ quickly unless done skillfully. I'm gonna go home, go for a run, eat some grub and settle down to watch an hour-and-a-half of Lost...


----------



## dlx1 (May 25, 2006)

> TorrentSpy.com:
> episode 23
> episode 24



Thanks started down now should get by sunday Fucking pipex slow it down.

(pinkychukkles)
I read sometime on tec board here.don't know if it call (traffic shaping)  just know it shit. But this month it been real slow. I did get each ep in 3 - 4 hours now it show 4 - 6 days, and that with plenty of seeds/peers.


----------



## pinkychukkles (May 25, 2006)

Why? Do Pipex use traffic shaping now to keep p2p down?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 25, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Thanks started down now should get by sunday Fucking pipex slow it down.




pm me your address and il send you a copy tommorrow ( avi file tho ) 

and you should have it sat morning


----------



## Jenerys (May 25, 2006)

Mr Ecko


----------



## Skim (May 25, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Mr Ecko



Eh? What's going on? Mr Echo...? 

I dare not look at this thread, because I'd like some surprises when I get home and watch Lost tonight.

<covers eyes, moves on>


----------



## dogmatique (May 25, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Mr Ecko



*spoiler alert*

Don't think he's dead, as I read an interview with him the other week where he said he would be back in Hawaii to start filming the next season in August.

I'm more worried about Locke... But surely they wouldn't kill off one of their strongest characters...?


----------



## dogmatique (May 25, 2006)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> Why? Do Pipex use traffic shaping now to keep p2p down?



By all accounts, yes, on  all p2p protocols.

You sorted out a new connection elsewhere yet Lexic?


----------



## Genghis Cohen (May 25, 2006)

**spoilertastic**

He was right on top of the thing, though I dare say he'll survive, the magnetism having affected him somehow, you could see charlie already has the 'sickness.'

Tell you what I did wonder, you know the bearing thingy gave to michael, I'd not be surprised if that were a compensated bearing for the magnetic interference and he'll end up back on the island or in the arse end of nowhere.


----------



## pinkychukkles (May 25, 2006)

That was mental 

Safe to comment on it now? argh feck it. 
Why do you think that Charlie has the 'sickness'? I agree about Michael though, they haven't really 'rescued' him at all although they kept their side of the bargain and returned Walt.


----------



## electroplated (May 25, 2006)

****ANOTHER SPOILER ALERT****

I'm not sure Charlie was sick, but I definitely think Mr Eko will survive... 
I'm wondering what it means when the 'others' keep saying they are the _good guys_...?


----------



## Genghis Cohen (May 25, 2006)

Watch his last scene again (about 1:23 in)


----------



## mauvais (May 25, 2006)

What... the fuck?!


----------



## Dask (May 26, 2006)

Mentalist.


----------



## pinkychukkles (May 26, 2006)

electroplated said:
			
		

> I'm wondering what it means when the 'others' keep saying they are the _good guys_...?


You should check out the dharmatel.org site mentioned above and The Grand Theory they mention on there...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 26, 2006)

A spolier for season three says eko and locke (however you spell um) are not dead. They wake but have each others memories. From that moment on all lockes new memories are in eko and all ekos in locke. Hummmm, that's just stupid.


----------



## electroplated (May 26, 2006)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> You should check out the dharmatel.org site mentioned above and The Grand Theory they mention on there...



Yeah, I have read that but I'm not completely convinced....but it's the best explanation I'm likely to get before season 3 I guess!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 26, 2006)

. error


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 26, 2006)

that was good , still havent a clue tho  



roll on october 4th


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 26, 2006)

I hope Michaels boat sinks, evil cunt.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2006)

I like Henry Gale – he's "one of the good guys". Whoever the good guys are.


----------



## Dask (May 26, 2006)

The ending with the guys in Syberia was wicked I thought....Was the button stopping the island from being seen on Radar then?

Henry Gale must of pushed the button when he went into the computer room, otherwise all that eletro magnetic stuff would of happened surely.

Does any of that bear relavance to the plane dropping the food?

Who knows.


----------



## dlx1 (May 26, 2006)

wating for the postman


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 26, 2006)

Dask said:
			
		

> The ending with the guys in Syberia was wicked I thought....



Did it say they were in Siberia??


----------



## Genghis Cohen (May 26, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Did it say they were in Siberia??



Speaking portugese, iirc, its arguably likely they were at the north pole if they were searching for magnetic fluctuations.

I think turning the key reverses the charge, rather than causes an explosion, hence the door being thrown all that way, in reversing the charge the island is no longer 'hidden' nor does it allow locke to walk or cure thingy of cancer, plus, as I've already said, the bearing given to michael is to compensate for the interference and he'll end up back where he started.

Be interesting to see, if the 'stories' of the captured three are later used as flashbacks (like michael) and we dont actually see what happens in line with the rest of the story, if the rest of the characters can carry the show for at least two episodes.


----------



## fear-n-loathing (May 28, 2006)

anybody know when the the 3rd season of lost is due out?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 28, 2006)

fear-n-loathing said:
			
		

> anybody know when the the 3rd season of lost is due out?


October.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 28, 2006)

I can't wait that long!


----------



## zenie (May 28, 2006)

Fuck it I've seen the penultimate one and thought you'd all be at the same stage as me 

You've all seen the finale haven't you


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 28, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> You've all seen the finale haven't you



Yup, we aint slackers.


----------



## zenie (May 28, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Yup, we aint slackers.



What number is the last episode? 25?


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 28, 2006)

24


----------



## zenie (May 28, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> 24



Oh I've seen as much as you have then I think 

The men were in some kind of plane thing and they phoned the woman (penelope?)

Was that the ending or do I not have the whole thing


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 28, 2006)

That was it!


----------



## zenie (May 28, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> That was it!



_No fuckin way!!_  

_That *can't* be it!!_


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 28, 2006)

Till October...


----------



## Grego Morales (May 29, 2006)

Fantastic end to the series. The artist formally known as Henry Gale looks like being the head honcho of "the others".


----------



## zenie (May 29, 2006)

Grego Morales said:
			
		

> Fantastic end to the series. The artist formally known as Henry Gale looks like being the head honcho of "the others".



But who the fuck are the others!??!!

And what does Penelope have to do with the whole thing?

I have *so* many questions and they dont look like being answered for a *very* long time  

Is it all just an elaborate set up or what??


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 29, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> But who the fuck are the others!??!!




The good guys, they told you.


----------



## Jenerys (May 30, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> I like Henry Gale – he's "one of the good guys". Whoever the good guys are.



I found myself strangely attracted to Henry in the same sort of way one is attracted to Niles Crane, iykwim


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 5, 2006)

Just seen the last two. Fucking inbred statues?   

The return of Clancy Brown was welcome though, I really really hope he's not dead, or that he'll be in someone else's flashback.

Something just occurred to me last night, it's probably already been suggested on one of these fan interweb sites- could Locke's crooked dad have been the original Sawyer? Just a thought.

Also, the way 'Henry Gale' spoke when a prisoner suggested that he was beholden to someone else, implying that he's not the leader of the 'hostiles' as Kelvin and Desmond call them.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 5, 2006)

Fuck me, it's been troubling me for a week now, but as soon as I saw the Dad of the english girl that was going out with Desmond ("I'll see you on the other side, Brother") I knew I recognised him from somewhere.  

And low and behold it's only fucking Jim Robinson from Neigbours !!!


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah, he's been in loads of American stuff recently. He's in 24 as well.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 5, 2006)

and the OC  


the jim robinson revival is here


----------



## Genghis Cohen (Jun 5, 2006)

I thought it looked like him, wasnt certain though, class.


----------



## marshall (Jun 6, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> But who the fuck are the others!??!!
> 
> And what does Penelope have to do with the whole thing?
> 
> ...



Penelope is Libby’s sister. 

Obviously.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 18, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> But who the fuck are the others!??!!
> 
> And what does Penelope have to do with the whole thing?
> 
> ...


my theory, the others are people who escaped from th dhama insitute experiments and since have been living on the island they know about the place and have been using people with what they beleive are secret powers, pyshic? powers which are enhanced by the island electromagnietic forcefield.  

Penelope (as you must have seen) was the scotish guys partner who was waiting for him to come out of prision clearly she used her fathers cash to start and investigation once he didn't return and has been using the electro magnetic outsources from the island to track him down, <conjecture>possibly her old man had summit to do with the dhama insitute and or was rich enoguh to know about it</conjecture> 

any one else get the feeling that series 3 will take a down turn?  the last episode didn't have quite the pull of the previous like the writers had decided to step down a gear (then end of series two of xfiles was like this and then it became nonsense...) 

I'm begining to care less about this now as it appears to be going that way as well...

not the series 1 crappola ending that was shit, but still not conclusive enough to make it tv crack the way 24 definately is...


----------



## Moggy (Jun 18, 2006)

Well i only just saw the last two the other day since i was away when they were shown.

Was a bit let down really, although it wasn't that bad.

It was however considerably better than the finale of series 5 of Alias (thankfully the last series).

I think JJ Abrams seems to have the ability to come up with some really brilliant ideas that then get pissed around with far too much by all the other writers and directors involved.

Bit of a shame really


----------



## marshall (Jun 19, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> my theory, the others are people who escaped from th dhama insitute experiments and since have been living on the island they know about the place and have been using people with what they beleive are secret powers, pyshic? powers which are enhanced by the island electromagnietic forcefield.
> 
> Penelope (as you must have seen) was the scotish guys partner who was waiting for him to come out of prision clearly she used her fathers cash to start and investigation once he didn't return and has been using the electro magnetic outsources from the island to track him down, <conjecture>possibly her old man had summit to do with the dhama insitute and or was rich enoguh to know about it</conjecture>
> 
> ...



I like the idea that her Dad might have had something to do with it - putting together fruitloop theories and the more normal, the story could be that the billionaire tycoons – Paik (Jin’s boss)/Widmore (Penelope's pa) and Locke’s dad are the real baddies and that 20 years ago they were conned out of vast sums of money by the Hanso/Dharma guys who convinced the tycoons they’d found a mystical island and would use the tycoons money for research and development into – I dunno – bad things like weapons and how they could use the island’s power to increase their own.

But really the Dharma/Hanso guys wanted to use the tycoons’ money – and the island’s mystical powers – for good. To establish a Utopian society. Maybe after 'the incident', the Dharma/Hanso guys became the Others. And maybe that’s why The Others always refer to themselves at the ‘good’ guys. ‘Cos – years ago – they were.

So, the Others tricked the tycoons and now the tycoons are trying to find the island for themselves – they know it exists, but don’t know exactly where. 

The Others are now para that anyone who ‘crashes’ on the island or somehow turns up there is a spy - working for the tycoons. And, indeed, there are a number of spies among the Losties and some of them may, unknown to them (or not) be carrying tracking devices. Jin’s watch, Kate’s lil’ plane…and of course the bug planted in Locke when they ‘took’ his kidney…

And then there are other people looking for the island -  like Penelope who - unknown to Dad  - is trying to find the island to bring Desmond home and hired the real Henry Gale in his balloon, for eg.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 19, 2006)

^That's good, but it doesn't really explain why or how for example Mr Paik would sacrifice his daughter to the island. There are too many coincidences for an entirely prosaic explanation, unless there were also weird experiments into probability mechanics or something going on at DHARMA. That might explain the numbers- somehow they were relevant to the original probability experiment and now they appear everywhere, against the odds.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 19, 2006)

marshall said:
			
		

> I like the idea that her Dad might have had something to do with it - putting together fruitloop theories and the more normal, the story could be that the billionaire tycoons – Paik (Jin’s boss)/Widmore (Penelope's pa) and Locke’s dad are the real baddies and that 20 years ago they were conned out of vast sums of money by the Hanso/Dharma guys who convinced the tycoons they’d found a mystical island and would use the tycoons money for research and development into – I dunno – bad things like weapons and how they could use the island’s power to increase their own.
> 
> But really the Dharma/Hanso guys wanted to use the tycoons’ money – and the island’s mystical powers – for good. To establish a Utopian society. Maybe after 'the incident', the Dharma/Hanso guys became the Others. And maybe that’s why The Others always refer to themselves at the ‘good’ guys. ‘Cos – years ago – they were.
> 
> ...


hmm maybe it wouldn't follow what's know about the others and the island so far though.  

french woman knows about the incidents (ergo must know that each system failure has been caused by the geological electromagnetic incident (just liek the plan crash was caused by desmond...) ergo the 'others' know about the incident and the electromagnetic instances.  

All interlopers the nigerian plan the ballon the boats clearly are caused by the electromagnetic discharge or button failure, it stands to reason that on each previous occasion other than the intial damage caused by Desmond and then the subsiquent one by lock that the button was pushed before the electromagnetic discharge built to critical point, for example the time lag between non pushing in the final one and the earlier one where john was trapped was different so this has to be another experiment rather than an acutal event caused by the island.

however the electromagnetic fields and nonsense do not explain the polar bears (unless the dynamite ship was also a zoo ship...) or the mysterious thing wandering around the jungle both appear to clearly be defense mechanisms to stop people going into certain areas of the island.

also beardy bloke who was with desmond knew later on it wasn't posionious to go outside, ergo sickness/quarenteen period had abeited, however when they found desmond they were others who all wore the bio suits suggesting that 3 years earlier the island was still under quarenteen or that they too were fooled by dhama (perhaps because they needed to beleive in the significance of their role).  No explaination has been givena s to why there was more than one person who carried desmond up the beach but yet only one person in the hatch by the time he came too, the beardy blokes partner having already killed himself earlier before desmond turned up...

If the illuminated map is accurate then there are 9 stations/hatches and the pearl in the middle  we know thus far that the 'button' hatch and the pearl hatch exist and also the medi lounge where what's her face with the baby was held, plus the one found with the second ground were in that's 3 out of the 9 plus the pearl.  clearly the pearl was an expermimentation centre too as the tube pops up in the middle where the capture of the four takes place, clearly no one was ever collecting the reports they wer emaking meaning that it was their actions which were being observed and not them doign the observeration (although they beleived they were).

The others, or the hostiles...

why are they called the hostiles by desmond?  suggests that previously they weren't the good guys at all.

it's likely they are the original people from the experiments who realised that they were being tricked by Dhama and therefore abandoned the experiments.

hwever consdire that in maternity leave they suggest dhama was cancelled in 1987 yet either it's a contiuneuity fuck up or a clue in that desmonds button partner claimed ot have joined dhama and fougth in the gulf war (1990...) so the institue is not over...    

However clearly the Dhama mechanisms are still in place, the food drop after the first zeroed numbers incident shows that some sort of mechanism was in place...

or the others could be the Dhama instute, after all they keep saying this isn't your island it's our island...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 19, 2006)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> ^That's good, but it doesn't really explain why or how for example Mr Paik would sacrifice his daughter to the island. There are too many coincidences for an entirely prosaic explanation, unless there were also weird experiments into probability mechanics or something going on at DHARMA. That might explain the numbers- somehow they were relevant to the original probability experiment and now they appear everywhere, against the odds.


lostipeda has quite a lot to say on this though only read it if you really want to have huge spoilers about the series, and i mean huge...


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, i've been there too. Haven't looked at all of it though, and it's mostly just speculation anyway rather than actual spoilers.  

I'm trying to get the chronology fixed in my head... could the balloon crash have been caused by that time the numbers ran out for a few seconds, the first time we saw the hieroglyphics?

And I presume the polar bears, shark and maybe the horse are all escaped lab animals.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 19, 2006)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Yeah, i've been there too. Haven't looked at all of it though, and it's mostly just speculation anyway rather than actual spoilers.
> 
> I'm trying to get the chronology fixed in my head... could the balloon crash have been caused by that time the numbers ran out for a few seconds, the first time we saw the hieroglyphics?
> 
> And I presume the polar bears, shark and maybe the horse are all escaped lab animals.


balloon crash no? 

the body was buried with a reasonably early grave no mud on top  although covered by balloon this was an ealier crash probably with in the last 3 years... 

polar bears and animals maybe lab animals but then that would suggest that by know they would have found that type of lab thus far all experinements appear to be field tests which human interaction and utopian society is the key not animal experiments...


----------



## Crispy (Jun 19, 2006)

If you get all the answers, the series will be over. The TV company can't have that, so the mysteries will continue just as long as the show has legs. Then it'll all be wrapped up in a deeply anticlimactic season finale that tries and fails to wrap up every loose plot strand, while wallpapering over the stories of characters whose actor left the show last season etc. Bet you a fiver.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 19, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> balloon crash no?
> 
> the body was buried with a reasonably early grave no mud on top  although covered by balloon this was an ealier crash probably with in the last 3 years...
> 
> polar bears and animals maybe lab animals but then that would suggest that by know they would have found that type of lab thus far all experinements appear to be field tests which human interaction and utopian society is the key not animal experiments...



But there's clearly a medical dimension to what they're doing, and perhaps thats how the animals fit in. If all the bunkers are based around different branches of research it's possible they haven't found the zoological/animal testing place yet. Perhaps the Others are ALF-ers.  

I thought the balloon crash was more recent than that- one of the other theories I saw (that doesn't fit with what I suggested earlier) posits that maybe Henry Gale started the big signal fire that everyone saw at the end of the first series. He did say in his note he was going to start a fire at the beach.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 19, 2006)

So good I theorised it twice.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 19, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> If you get all the answers, the series will be over. The TV company can't have that, so the mysteries will continue just as long as the show has legs. Then it'll all be wrapped up in a deeply anticlimactic season finale that tries and fails to wrap up every loose plot strand, while wallpapering over the stories of characters whose actor left the show last season etc. Bet you a fiver.


well there's already a hint that this will be afucked series tbh from the interview one the creators did which said that they intended it to be a 4 series thing but that if abc forced it to 5 (and beyond) that they would both walk out...  what does this tell you?  well it means that abc are almost certainly very pleased with it's cash cow and don't want it killed off suggesting that it will go from being puka to puke if any of those loose ends are left over...


----------



## marshall (Jun 19, 2006)

read something that might explain the polar bear – the island is in fact in an arctic zone and the electromagnet was some form of regional climate control -a bit like that marvel comic The Savage Land (artificially created tropical forest region surrounded by a ring of volcanic mountains in Antarctica). And now the magnet’s been ‘turned off’ we might see the island get a bit chilly – imagine Michael’s surprise when his boat starts passing ice-bergs – and what does Desmond say when he gets back to the island he can’t escape from -‘we’re in a snow globe brutha’ and isn’t Locke and Desmond’s password something like ‘what did one snowman say to the other’ or something and maybe the two foreign blokes at the end are only a couple of hundred miles away and…oh dear, it’s all such b*ll*cks…


----------



## Moggy (Jun 19, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> If you get all the answers, the series will be over. The TV company can't have that, so the mysteries will continue just as long as the show has legs. Then it'll all be wrapped up in a deeply anticlimactic season finale that tries and fails to wrap up every loose plot strand, while wallpapering over the stories of characters whose actor left the show last season etc. Bet you a fiver.



Exactly what happened with Alias too.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 20, 2006)

I liked the theory that its the lost island of Mu (the Pacfic's version of Atlantis) it would explain the four toed statue and the force field.  

I think Walt can make things appear as he was reading a comic book with a polar bear when the polar bear appeared and that's why the others wanted him.

Apprently acording to a podcast with some of the writers, we have already seen the monster this series but not realised it.  

There have been some very interesting theories banging about on the net, but at the end of the day, this is an American TV show made for a mainstream audience.  I can't see the answer being too far out there or the average American wouldn't get it.


----------



## Moggy (Jun 20, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Apprently acording to a podcast with some of the writers, we have already seen the monster this series but not realised it.



Eeerrr surely we've realised it - it was that trail of black smoke that came up to Echo, no?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 20, 2006)

NO apparently not , it was something else other than eko's encounter  



the bird perhaps????  

i dont know


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 20, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Eeerrr surely we've realised it - it was that trail of black smoke that came up to Echo, no?




Remember from the first season though - the monster made metal clanging noises and managed to pull the pilot out of the crashed cockpit and mangle his body as well as dragging Locke.

I can't see a plume of smoke doing that.


----------



## marshall (Jun 20, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> I liked the theory that its the lost island of Mu (the Pacfic's version of Atlantis) it would explain the four toed statue and the force field.
> 
> I think Walt can make things appear as he was reading a comic book with a polar bear when the polar bear appeared and that's why the others wanted him.
> 
> ...




Apparently on Windows, if you Start button > Press Execute > Write ‘command’ on the black screen, hold ‘alt’ and type ‘4815162342’, you get the symbol µ. Which translates as Mu. The mythical island, like Atlantis, that slid beneath the waves in…oh yonks ago.

<Personally, haven’t got a clue if any of that actually works as I can turn on a ‘puter, but v’little else>


----------



## Moggy (Jun 20, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Remember from the first season though - the monster made metal clanging noises and managed to pull the pilot out of the crashed cockpit and mangle his body as well as dragging Locke.
> 
> I can't see a plume of smoke doing that.



Well when everyone was trying to figure it out during the first series i checked on several message boards where people had taken still frames from various scenes that the monster was included in and if you slowed it down and looked frame by frame you could see that black smoke present.

One example that springs to mind was when someone (think it was kate and jack maybe?) were walking through the forest and the 'monster' bursts out the ground in front of them tearing up a tree and making that racket. People checked each frame and it looked like black smoke bursting out the ground.

Likewise other scenes like in the pilot when the black smoke flies through the turbine blowing it up and there were a few others too. I somehow don't think it's just a 'plume of smoke'.

Of course, knowing Lost, there's a very good chance that none of that is relevant and they'll just carry on making it up as they go along.


----------



## la ressistance (Jun 20, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Of course, knowing Lost, there's a very good chance that none of that is relevant and they'll just carry on making it up as they go along.



i get that feeling as well.................annoying,yet addictive.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 20, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Of course, knowing Lost, there's a very good chance that none of that is relevant and they'll just carry on making it up as they go along.



True.  Isn't it written just a few weeks before they film each episode and that there is no actual story arc set in stone?


----------



## marshall (Jun 20, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Eeerrr surely we've realised it - it was that trail of black smoke that came up to Echo, no?



I think there’s more to the monster than just being black smoke. 

When Ecko faces it down, Smokie appears to be ‘scanning’ Ecko and his memories. Maybe he’s done that with other Losties and can manifest itself as an ‘hallucination’ – so, over the series, the monster has become kate’s horse, jack’s dad, dave, etc…


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 20, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> True.  Isn't it written just a few weeks before they film each episode and that there is no actual story arc set in stone?




ive heard different , that there is a definite beginning and end to the story arc but sometimes they change things , ie the scriptures on eko's jesus stick were the actors idea and the writers loved it............


but who really knows , 

also i like the MU theory , i wonder if the klf will turn up as the justified ancients?


----------



## Sunray (Jun 30, 2006)

I am totally hooked now.

What a fucking amazing series.  

Argg I am going to watch the last episode of season 2 now and its killing me knowing that I actually have to wait for 6 or 7 months before I can gorge myself on more Lost.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 30, 2006)

Nooooooooooooooooo

You cant end it like that!!!!!

Arggggg 

<smashes up the room>


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 30, 2006)

october 4th is the first date of the new series in the states


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Jun 30, 2006)

Its gonna run for 6 or 7 weeks before we lose it for 12, after which it will finish up for the series.  So word has it.


----------



## Moggy (Jun 30, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised, most series' did that this year (eg Lost, Alias, Prison Break, etc).

Wanky scheduling cunts


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 30, 2006)

DarthSydodyas said:
			
		

> Its gonna run for 6 or 7 weeks before we lose it for 12, after which it will finish up for the series.  So word has it.




It has been confirmed by ABC that is what is happening.  A fucking three month break after six episodes!  

Fucking Americans and their sweeps system


----------



## Sunray (Jun 30, 2006)

I have all the series on DVD if anyones missed an episode or not seen this series and wants to know what people are all going on about.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 2, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> It has been confirmed by ABC that is what is happening.  A fucking three month break after six episodes!
> 
> Fucking Americans and their sweeps system



true but apparently it has been written / filmed in such a way that after the first 6 / 7 episodes we will be  given a huge cliff hanger , then a 12 week break   fuckers


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 2, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> It has been confirmed by ABC that is what is happening.  A fucking three month break after six episodes!
> 
> Fucking Americans and their sweeps system


i think it's more fucking americans and their neotenic attention spans which means that a 24 episodic series cannot be wacthed without them getting bored and turning off half way through meaning that the ratings drop and it's cancelled half way through like so many good series (space above and beyond for example could have had this and prolly would have suceeded as a show...) 

you gotta wonder how much junk is being pumped into americans that they are no longer able to maintain an attention span for something in blocks of 24/ 45 minute sessions...


----------



## Sunray (Jul 2, 2006)

Its more to do with the fact that the series is shown over a 36 week season so to fill out the gaps they do re-runs of previous episodes. Unfortunately for Lost this does not always make a great deal of sense and can actually fuck up the show.  They had a lot of complaints my Lost OCD victim told me.

So they are still making 24 episodes but this time they are not going to do  re-runs but just have a big break in the middle.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jul 3, 2006)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Its more to do with the fact that the series is shown over a 36 week season so to fill out the gaps they do re-runs of previous episodes. Unfortunately for Lost this does not always make a great deal of sense and can actually fuck up the show.  They had a lot of complaints my Lost OCD victim told me.
> 
> So they are still making 24 episodes but this time they are not going to do  re-runs but just have a big break in the middle.




I just don't know how Americans manage to follow Lost.  It's bad enough keeping up with it watching it in order weekly, let alone with big gaps and random episode reruns dropped in.

They even have a website that lets you know if the episode showing on ABC is a new one.


----------



## bonjour (Jul 3, 2006)

.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jul 3, 2006)

bonjour said:
			
		

> What was the song charlie was singing by the kinks in the "Mr ego" episode?



The forum on ABC's Lost site will be able to help you with that sort of query.

They take TV anaorakiness to new levels.


----------



## bonjour (Jul 3, 2006)

I got it, it was "he's evil" the only one song i dont have.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 3, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> True.  Isn't it written just a few weeks before they film each episode and that there is no actual story arc set in stone?



No, the entire season is written before they start because its only just possible to film the 24 episodes in the time they have, requiring them to film many bits of different episodes when they are in the correct location.


----------



## tommers (Jul 3, 2006)

marshall said:
			
		

> Apparently on Windows, if you Start button > Press Execute > Write ‘command’ on the black screen, hold ‘alt’ and type ‘4815162342’, you get the symbol µ. Which translates as Mu. The mythical island, like Atlantis, that slid beneath the waves in…oh yonks ago.




I just did that.  It's true.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 3, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> I just did that.  It's true.




doesnt work for me


----------



## tommers (Jul 3, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> doesnt work for me



Start > run > type 'command' > hold 'alt' and type '4815162342' at the prompt (nothing appears on screen) > press RETURN

the symbol for mu appears and the command screen says "this is an invalid command" of something.

worked for me in windows XP (I think.)

actually.... just tried it again and it didn't work.  

but it definitely did before.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 3, 2006)

still no joy , on win2000 , i have heard about it before so maybe its just me


----------



## tommers (Jul 3, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> still no joy , on win2000 , i have heard about it before so maybe its just me



well I can't do it either now....

don't know what has changed though....  

maybe it's the monster / others?


----------



## Moggy (Jul 3, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> Start > run > type 'command' > hold 'alt' and type '4815162342' at the prompt (nothing appears on screen) > press RETURN
> 
> the symbol for mu appears and the command screen says "this is an invalid command" of something.
> 
> ...



That's not quite right.

Type 'command' then hold 'alt' and type in '4815162342' then release alt and the mu symbol appears, you don't need to press return and you have to release alt after the number.


----------



## tommers (Jul 3, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> That's not quite right.
> 
> Type 'command' then hold 'alt' and type in '4815162342' then release alt and the mu symbol appears, you don't need to press return and you have to release alt after the number.



ah.  that might explain it. 

edit:  nope tried it again and nothing happened.

but it worked the first time.

anyway, doesn't matter.


----------



## Moggy (Jul 3, 2006)

Well it works for me everytime


----------



## tommers (Jul 3, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Well it works for me everytime



once is good enough for me.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 5, 2006)

Did anybody spot, in the E4 episode of Lost shown last night, that they were, allegedly, in Brixton?

It was in the flashbacks about the rock group, Drive Shaft, and was when Charlie and his brother were coming out of Charlie's flat. They were standing outside a tube station which claimed to be Brixton, although I didn't recognise it as such (not that it is a tube station I know well....).


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 5, 2006)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Did anybody spot, in the E4 episode of Lost shown last night, that they were, allegedly, in Brixton?
> 
> It was in the flashbacks about the rock group, Drive Shaft, and was when Charlie and his brother were coming out of Charlie's flat. They were standing outside a tube station which claimed to be Brixton, although I didn't recognise it as such (not that it is a tube station I know well....).


it wasn't brixton tube for sure but poetic licence


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm bored shitless of lost now. OK now there are some guys with beards. . . . oo.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 5, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I'm bored shitless of lost now. OK now there are some guys with beards. . . . oo.


download it and watch it in 4 hours blocks it's som much more worth it that this bollocks of once a week which is totally not how tv like this should be watched... but i say it's still not the tv crack 24 is... and i have a bad feeling that allthoguht the writers have said 4 series is your lot they have already hinted they will walk if forced to do anymore suggesting that abc may well be attempting to force more series out of it turning it in to another aimless whimsey of bollocks like the xfiles...


----------



## PacificOcean (Jul 5, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> download it and watch it in 4 hours blocks it's som much more worth it that this bollocks of once a week which is totally not how tv like this should be watched...



I disagree.  When it finished on Channel 4, I started to download it season 2.  But kept to watching once a week at the same time as when it was on C4.  I find with watching something in one go, your mind tends to wander.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 5, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> download it and watch it in 4 hours blocks it's som much more worth it that this bollocks of once a week which is totally not how tv like this should be watched... but i say it's still not the tv crack 24 is... and i have a bad feeling that allthoguht the writers have said 4 series is your lot they have already hinted they will walk if forced to do anymore suggesting that abc may well be attempting to force more series out of it turning it in to another aimless whimsey of bollocks like the xfiles...



I can't download stuff.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jul 5, 2006)

It really does get better.  Though it might not be your cup of tea, in which case there is no point sticking with it!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 5, 2006)

why where are you?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 5, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> why where are you?



Waterloo. How does that make a difference?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 5, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Waterloo. How does that make a difference?


you could be in the back of beyond with a tiny pipe and no dl facituties....

hmm pm's and things <cough> cd's</cough>


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 5, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> you could be in the back of beyond with a tiny pipe and no dl facituties....
> 
> hmm pm's and things <cough> cd's</cough>



What?


----------



## madamv (Sep 26, 2006)

OMG!!!  Just watched the last episode on Channel 4.

WTF?????

Just about to read this thread now!  Didnt read spoilers as I enjoy the weekly excitement


----------



## clandestino (Sep 27, 2006)

Well, what the fuck was that all about?!?    

When does season three start?


----------



## wishface (Sep 27, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I'm bored shitless of lost now. OK now there are some guys with beards. . . . oo.


Me too. No story, no plot, just a load of nonsense and crap. It lacks the charm and outright wierdness of Twin Peaks (the greatest tv show ever made) and season 2 abandoned the characterisations that made the first season work in favour of a plot, 'the others', that never materialised. I honestly couldn't give a tupenny toss if that island exploded, that show jumped the shark and then some.


----------



## Moggy (Sep 27, 2006)

ianw said:
			
		

> When does season three start?



Next wednesday in the US, not sure about over here.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 27, 2006)

Maybe can be watched 'live' on that viidoo tv thingy


----------



## T & P (Sep 27, 2006)

Well that was a bit of a shit ending IMO...


----------



## Firky (Sep 27, 2006)

It should have been called '_Pascal's Wager_' instead of '_Lost_' - it is proper stuffed with religious undertones that make me cringe at times. (OK it is not as bad as the Matrix )

When is the next series anyway? I still like it!


----------



## Firky (Sep 27, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Next wednesday in the US, not sure about over here.


 doh!


----------



## undercover (Sep 27, 2006)

T & P said:
			
		

> Well that was a bit of a shit ending IMO...


Yeh, I was very disappointed too.

I don't understand how Michael came back a few weeks ago looking like a brain washed loony, esp when he shot Ana Lucia on cold blood, then ended up looking just like a stressed Dad feeling bad for what he did. He was good when he was being scary!

and why wasn't that metal key magnetic?!


----------



## aqua (Sep 27, 2006)

I've just been given a copy of season 2 so thats my weekend sorted 

*doesnt read the thread and tries to work out the episode number I saw up to*


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 27, 2006)

Those French people on the boat at the end surely have something to do with the French woman, and do we assume the bloke with the key snuffed it?.  It was a little disappointing cause again nothing was really revealed, cause there's still quite alot to reveal, like what is that black swirling mist all about, and why are the others considered the good guys and what is that huge magnet for?.  This series did drag quite alot in the middle, but it picked up again towards the end, I just hope they don't drag the thing on forever.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 27, 2006)

undercover said:
			
		

> Yeh, I was very disappointed too.
> 
> I don't understand how Michael came back a few weeks ago looking like a brain washed loony, esp when he shot Ana Lucia on cold blood, then ended up looking just like a stressed Dad feeling bad for what he did. He was good when he was being scary!
> 
> and why wasn't that metal key magnetic?!



Yeah but you can't really judge the show on appearances.  If you did you'd wonder how can they be on an island for 65 days and still have thier makeup and hair done so immaculately, and why hasn't the Korean bloke grown a beard when all the other blokes have, and why did Lock say they'd be on the island for 65 days when the date of the plane crash was sep 04?.  We're not that far behind America's screening of it are we?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 27, 2006)

Some thoughts:

So the electro-magnetic thing was attracting everything to it - I assume when Desmond turned the key it repelled everything again to a massive degree, hence the quarentine door being blown so high and with such force that it plummetted to the beach.

NotHenry is not Him but is the leader of that little group, and not Zeke/Tom as previously thought.

Is the "Him" that Kalvin and Desmond talked of the same "He" the others are scared of?

"Good Guys" - were the others put on the island in one wave of particular experiments during the Cold War and stlll think it is happening? 

Where is the snowy station with the 2 men? Were they French (I don't speak any other languages) - if they were Spanish (I heard them say Por Favor - is that French, Spanish, Portuguese????) it makes sense they may be in a station in Antarctica - also closer to the island.

What happens now there is no button to push? Does the force still gather every 108 minutes or did turning the key permanently turn it off?

I think Michael is only in the first ep of next season (or double ep, coz they usually have 2 hours at the start of a season). Maybe he does, indeed, get away. Why don't the others follow that bearing and leave the island?

It looks like I'm in the minority on here, and I'm loving the show.


----------



## undercover (Sep 27, 2006)

Smoky said:
			
		

> Yeah but you can't really judge the show on appearances.  If you did you'd wonder how can they be on an island for 65 days and still have thier makeup and hair done so immaculately, and why hasn't the Korean bloke grown a beard when all the other blokes have, and why did Lock say they'd be on the island for 65 days when the date of the plane crash was sep 04?.  We're not that far behind America's screening of it are we?


I know, I know, it is a bit unreasonable of me to accept some of the more mental things that have been occuring and pick holes in a few little things like that. Think I'm being fickle because I was so diappointed last night.

Have to say thought, that overall Lost (closely beating 24) has been the most addictive series I have watched in the last ten years and I'm already looking forward to the next series.

Someone's just told me it starts tonight, is that true?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 27, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> What happens now there is no button to push? Does the force still gather every 108 minutes or did turning the key permanently turn it off?
> 
> .



Doesn't it take 108 minutes for a satellite to orbit the earth? Must be a signal or something.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 27, 2006)

undercover said:
			
		

> Someone's just told me it starts tonight, is that true?




season 3 starts on 4th october in u.s

I thought this season 2 was a bit shite, only caught a few episodes... meh


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 27, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> It looks like I'm in the minority on here, and I'm loving the show.



Me too.  I think it's one of the best US shows of the last few years.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 27, 2006)

I think it's great.  I can't wait for season 3.


----------



## undercover (Sep 27, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> season 3 starts on 4th october in u.s
> 
> I thought this season 2 was a bit shite, only caught a few episodes... meh


oh! 

Must have stopped listening to the guy when he mentioned the bit about the states!


----------



## newbie (Sep 27, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Doesn't it take 108 minutes for a satellite to orbit the earth? Must be a signal or something.


depends on the satellite


----------



## Santino (Sep 27, 2006)

I loved the four-toed statue. I'll admit that was pretty far down on my list of Things That Might Be Found on the island.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 27, 2006)

best Episode of Season 2 for me was  Episode 18/ Dave
In FLASHBACK, Hurley's time spent in a mental institution.   

Computer at the readly LOSTS3E1

I see the trayler for Season 3 Mr Eco is there I did think he was dead.


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 27, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> I see the trayler for Season 3 Mr Eco is there I did think he was dead.



Eco is deffo in Season three as he done an interview on some website.

Trivia alert - The person who plays Eco is from London and has a thick cockney accent.


----------



## undercover (Sep 27, 2006)

He (Eco) got done for drink driving or something recently. Ana Lucia and Hurly's bird got done as a well and they were killed off, so I was half expecting that to be the end of him last night as well.

Good to hear he's still gonna be around, he's one of the best characters IMO, and so darn polite!

ETA, just read that the two girls were done for drink driving, he was only done for driving without a licence and disobeying a police office, of which the disobeying bit takes him up in my estimation!


----------



## Leon (Sep 27, 2006)

There was aninterview with Eco in the Metro the other day - didn't sound like he was dying anytime soon.


----------



## Jenerys (Sep 27, 2006)

Leon said:
			
		

> There was aninterview with Eco in the Metro the other day - didn't sound like he was dying anytime soon.


Hooray  

I *heart* Mr Eco



So...Libby gave her boat to Desmond? Libby then grew roots out and ended up in the mental institution whilst Hurley was there. She then got a few highlights, a plane to Australia and ended up in the tail part of the plane on the island on her journey home. 

And...the guy who was looking after the hatch with Desmond, he was the guy who made Sayeed torture his officer wasnt he? 


Oh so many questions, think I've going to have to work out this downloading malarkey, I cant wait til next year


----------



## undercover (Sep 27, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Hooray
> 
> I *heart* Mr Eco
> 
> ...


Christ, I must have been stoned last night, didn't notice either of those. I'd assumed the guy in the hatch with desmond was the big leader of the others.

no more lost on grass for me.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 27, 2006)

undercover said:
			
		

> He (Eco) got done for drink driving or something recently. Ana Lucia and Hurly's bird got done as a well and they were killed off, so I was half expecting that to be the end of him last night as well.
> 
> Good to hear he's still gonna be around, he's one of the best characters IMO, and so darn polite!
> 
> ETA, just read that the two girls were done for drink driving, he was only done for driving without a licence and disobeying a police office, of which the disobeying bit takes him up in my estimation!




charges have been dropped 

http://darkufo.blogspot.com/2006/09/adewale-akinnuoye-agbaje-charges.html


----------



## Jenerys (Sep 28, 2006)

undercover said:
			
		

> Christ, I must have been stoned last night, didn't notice either of those. I'd assumed the guy in the hatch with desmond was the big leader of the others.
> 
> no more lost on grass for me.


I'm *definitely* right about Libby

Think I'm pretty right about the guy in the hatch too. But if someone has other ideas, well I listen to them  

So who's a girl gotta snog to get DVDs of downloads from next week


----------



## Skim (Sep 28, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> So who's a girl gotta snog to get DVDs of downloads from next week




I can sort you out  

Don't lick my face or anything though


----------



## Jenerys (Sep 28, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> I can sort you out
> 
> Don't lick my face or anything though


Love you

How about a dry kiss, no tongues or nuffink


----------



## Skim (Sep 28, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Love you
> 
> How about a dry kiss, no tongues or nuffink




Awight... let's do an old-fashioned "mwa"  

(And I will have to remember to give you the other DVDs I should have given you when I last saw you –*d'oh!)


----------



## Jenerys (Sep 28, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> Awight... let's do an old-fashioned "mwa"
> 
> (And I will have to remember to give you the other DVDs I should have given you when I last saw you –*d'oh!)


Dont worry I've still got the DVDs your old man *pushed* onto me from the visit before. 

P.S. If you still havent popped, shall I come visit again next week


----------



## Skim (Sep 28, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Dont worry I've still got the DVDs your old man *pushed* onto me from the visit before.
> 
> P.S. If you still havent popped, shall I come visit again next week



That'd be cool. Beware the DVD pusher – he lurks in Brixton's dark alleyways foisting arthouse rarities on vulnerable passers-by. It's got to stop  

I dont know how I feel about the third series of Lost. I was all excited to begin with, but now I'm remembering the boring moments of the last season, and all that waiting when they took the show off air for weeks on end.

Still, we get to see The Others


----------



## janeb (Sep 28, 2006)

undercover said:
			
		

> I'd assumed the guy in the hatch with desmond was the big leader of the others.



So had I - and was the actor the bad guy in Highlander as well or am I very confused (was so distracted by this didn't really pay much attention tbh so had to watch this bit of the episode again  )


----------



## janeb (Sep 28, 2006)

janeb said:
			
		

> So had I - and was the actor the bad guy in Highlander as well or am I very confused (was so distracted by this didn't really pay much attention tbh so had to watch this bit of the episode again  )



Answers own question having just googled - yes, actor is Clancy Brown who was also in Carnivale (excellent series and also a bit odd!)


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2006)

right... come on then... let's hear some theories....

what do the hieroglyphics mean?

why did that shark have the dharma mark on it?

"the pearl" station was the psychological experiment wasn't it?  hence the big pile of empty tubes.

what happened when they didn't press the button?  why did the sky change colour?

where are they?

what's the deal with the smoke monster thing?

why did the others pick those four to kidnap?

how come michael can sail away on heading 325 and apparently get picked up but desmond can sail around for ages and not get anywhere?

if the others know how to get off the island, why don't they?  and why have they just given michael their only escape route?

libby...  dead?  mad?  sailboat owner?

anything I've missed???


----------



## Philbc03 (Sep 28, 2006)

It is quite possible 'the others' have absolutely nothing to do with the hatches, or the smoke monster thingy. They did afterall seemed unperturbed by the magnetic anomaly when it went a tad screwy ...


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2006)

Philbc03 said:
			
		

> It is quite possible 'the others' have absolutely nothing to do with the hatches, or the smoke monster thingy. They did afterall seemed unperturbed by the magnetic anomaly when it went a tad screwy ...



yeah.  desmond's mate referred to them as the "hostiles."

which would infer that they're not part of the dharma corp.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 28, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> libby...  dead?  mad?  sailboat owner?
> 
> anything I've missed???



libby is dead but her story is far from over.....................


----------



## Jenerys (Sep 28, 2006)

Philbc03 said:
			
		

> It is quite possible 'the others' have absolutely nothing to do with the hatches, or the smoke monster thingy. They did afterall seemed unperturbed by the magnetic anomaly when it went a tad screwy ...


uh uh

The others were in that hatch that Clare was taken to by Nathan. They also kept their spare stashes of false beards etc in there. Plus there is a guarded hatch at their "camp". 

Ok, I seem to have missed the bit about the shark    When was there a shark with a dharma mark on it?


----------



## Sunray (Sep 28, 2006)

Count down to next episode is

 6 days 11 hours 57 minutes left

from www.lost.com

Thats next thursday for the rest of the downloading world.


----------



## Santino (Sep 28, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Plus there is a guarded hatch at their "camp".


But that was revealed to be a facade when Sayid explored it - just a couple of doors that led nowhere.

When Michael and Sawyer were drifting on the wreckage of the raft they were attacked by a shark with the logo on it. One of the Dharma orientation films mentioned biological experiments and there were a few flashes of various animals, including a pair of polar bears fighting.


----------



## marshall (Sep 28, 2006)

Why those 4? 

Well, it’s only 3 – Jack, Sawyer and Kate. And I’m sure it’s to do with their lack of ‘faith’. The rest of the losties all believe – to some extent – in the mystical powers of the island, but J/S/K – despite some inexplicable experiences (Jack seeing his Dad, Kate and the horse) all remain a bit ‘meh’ about that stuff (Jack never bought into the button). Maybe the Others want to study them and find out how they can remain relatively unmoved by the experiences. Why they won’t ‘believe’. Hurley ‘believes’ in the mystical power of the numbers, so they weren’t that interested in him. 

Don’t think it’s to do with them being ‘leaders’ or they’d have taken Sayid – the strongest lostie of them all – but S’s a man of faith, religion, so they wouldn’t be interested.

Sure it’s a science/faith thing.


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2006)

Alex B said:
			
		

> But that was revealed to be a facade when Sayid explored it - just a couple of doors that led nowhere.
> 
> When Michael and Sawyer were drifting on the wreckage of the raft they were attacked by a shark with the logo on it. One of the Dharma orientation films mentioned biological experiments and there were a few flashes of various animals, including a pair of polar bears fighting.



oooh yeah, forgotten about the polar bears.

at the end of the first series I was so annoyed and seriously thought about stopping watching it but then the second series has been so much better and now I just want to get on with series 3.


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> uh uh
> 
> The others were in that hatch that Clare was taken to by Nathan. They also kept their spare stashes of false beards etc in there. Plus there is a guarded hatch at their "camp".
> 
> Ok, I seem to have missed the bit about the shark    When was there a shark with a dharma mark on it?



yeah, but the plane survivors are also in a hatch.


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 28, 2006)

I do know from various internet sources that the Darhma mark on the Shark was an "in-joke" between producers and people who make the props (properteers?) and has no bearing on the plot.

Well that's what has been said..........


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 28, 2006)

marshall said:
			
		

> Why those 4?
> 
> Well, it’s only 3 – Jack, Sawyer and Kate. And I’m sure it’s to do with their lack of ‘faith’. The rest of the losties all believe – to some extent – in the mystical powers of the island, but J/S/K – despite some inexplicable experiences (Jack seeing his Dad, Kate and the horse) all remain a bit ‘meh’ about that stuff (Jack never bought into the button). Maybe the Others want to study them and find out how they can remain relatively unmoved by the experiences. Why they won’t ‘believe’. Hurley ‘believes’ in the mystical power of the numbers, so they weren’t that interested in him.
> 
> ...



The producers have catagorgicaly denied that it has anything to do with faith/religon or puregtory.


----------



## marshall (Sep 28, 2006)

where's Vincent? 

Was he on the boat with Walt and Michael? Or back in camp?


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 28, 2006)

marshall said:
			
		

> where's Vincent?
> 
> Was he on the boat with Walt and Michael? Or back in camp?



There was a whole load of spookiness with the dog that seems to have been forgotton about, wasn't there?


----------



## marshall (Sep 28, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> There was a whole load of spookiness with the dog that seems to have been forgotton about, wasn't there?



Reckon he’s Walt’s ‘familiar’, like a witch's cat. Walt’s not so powerful without Vincent.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 28, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> There was a whole load of spookiness with the dog that seems to have been forgotton about, wasn't there?



apparently in the dvd of season 2 , in the US there is a bit about the ' making of....' that says vincent was on the boat , but gods knows how he got there


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 28, 2006)

Shortly after the Lost Experience phenomenon came about there emerged the Widmore Corp website. Penny's dad is Charles Widmore, boss of said corp. On the website there were photos of the directors or key staff. One photo was missing. Of a woman named Liddy Wales (I think that was her last name, I know it was her first). The theory was that this was Libby.

For me that fits perfectly. She works for Penny's dad. He wants Desmond gone. He knows about the island. He knows Desmond wants to race around the world. And Libby just happens to bump into him, and gives him her dead husband's boat? How convenient. So I figure, it's so soon after her husband's death, Charles convinces her to give Desmond the boat. Shortly after, wracked with guilt and/or devestaing grief she goes mad and ends up in the asylum. OR, she becomes a liability and Charles has her sectioned.

What do you think?

I don't think the 'others' are Dharma. However, so many things are confusing about that. Why would they conduct experiments on Walt? How did they manage to use the medical hatch to make it look like they were Dharma - I mean, they had all the right equipment and so on. Unless they used to be Dharma, some got the sickness and went mad, the others were left, believed themselves the good guys because they didn't go mad, but in reality did go stark raving crazy.


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 28, 2006)

Libby never even hinted that she knew anything about the island though. Presumably anybody who knew of the place would be extra-wary of the various dangers but she didn't seem to be.


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 29, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> How did they manage to use the medical hatch to make it look like they were Dharma - I mean, they had all the right equipment and so on. Unless they used to be Dharma, some got the sickness and went mad, the others were left, believed themselves the good guys because they didn't go mad, but in reality did go stark raving crazy.



But whatever happened to the "others" must of been very quick - as when they were doing whatever to Claire's baby they had all working techincal equipment in the hatch, yet a few days later when Kate found it, the place was trashed.

You therory would take more than a few days, IMO.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 29, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> But whatever happened to the "others" must of been very quick - as when they were doing whatever to Claire's baby they had all working techincal equipment in the hatch, yet a few days later when Kate found it, the place was trashed.
> 
> You therory would take more than a few days, IMO.



What I meant was that if they used to work for Dharma they would have knowledge of that hatch, but at the point they took Claire they had already gone 'bad'. 

But yes, it is very strange that just a few days later (does anyone know exactly how long after Claire returned they found the medical hatch trashed?) it was totally different.

About Libby: she didn't have to know about the island in my take on things - Charles knew about the island, and he merely persuaded her to give Desmond the boat. Or maybe he forced her, and it was that that made her go mad?

I really like this theory.


----------



## Jenerys (Oct 5, 2006)

undercover said:
			
		

> Christ, I must have been stoned last night, didn't notice either of those. I'd assumed the guy in the hatch with desmond was the big leader of the others.
> 
> no more lost on grass for me.


http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/5882/2583/1600/kelvin.jpg

There he is in Iraq - and then in the hatch


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 5, 2006)

Forbidden
Error 403

anyways, anyone see first ep of series 3 last night, its awesome


----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 5, 2006)

What does Dharma mean?



> Dharma (Sanskrit धर्म) or Dhamma (Pāli) means Natural Law or Reality, and with respect to its significance for spirituality and religion might be considered the Way of the Higher Truths. Dharma forms the basis for philosophies, beliefs and practices originating in India. The five main ones are Hinduism (Sanatana Dharma), Buddhism, Jainism, Ayyavazhi and Sikhism all retain the centrality of Dharma. In these traditions, beings that live in harmony with Dharma proceed more quickly toward Dharma Yukam, Moksha, Nirvana (personal liberation). Dharma also refers to the teachings and doctrines of the various founders of the traditions, such as Gautama Buddha in Buddhism and Mahavira in Jainism. As the religious and moral doctrine of the rights and duties of each individual, Dharma can refer generally to religious duty, and also mean social order, right conduct, or simply virtue.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dharma


----------



## marshall (Oct 5, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> Forbidden
> Error 403
> 
> anyways, anyone see first ep of series 3 last night, its awesome




Really? Thought it was a recap episode...


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 5, 2006)

nah recap as last week and the show actually started again last night


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 5, 2006)

Just watched the new one.  Hmmmmmmm...


----------

